# Painterdudes Art Club



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

I am willing to wager my little harvest that some of you and your children are artists of some sort or another.  SmokingMom surprised the art world (won a radio sponsored contest) and she said that she was NOT AN ARTIST.

This is for anybody willing to display their CREATIONS.  God forbid you get negative feedback, it sucks but they might have something to say that's useful.

This is where creativity should be displayed, especially the kid's art.  I bet you parents have some favorite paintings or drawings from the children.  Please share them with us.

I have been posting my drawings, sketches and paintings for some time now, especially in the Bong Hitter's Club.  Mojaviama, UKgirl and tcbud are responsible for this thread.  They said it would be easy, go here and then go there and then start your thread.  I stared at 'Title:' for ten minutes, and then I started rambling, I am bi-polar so rambling is part of the package.  

I just thought of something else, maybe we will enjoy seeing 'art' from all these sources, totally unpredictable and sometimes undecipherable.  

Or, we like someone's art allot and PM them, get their e-mail and start ANOTHER cyber friendship.  I think I have three of those and I consider them friends.

CARTOONS...I forgot about 'cartoons'.  Hey I bet my new cat 'Smoky' that someone out there has had a funny idea but couldn't draw the damn thing.  Frustrated creativity wasted and didn't want to finish it.  So what's funny right now, RELIGION AND POLITICS.  No cartoons about religion or politics and of course SPORTS.  Oh, and SAINTS.  


So post your stuff and the children's stuff and we will all get to ENJOY.  This could become a 'Night time thread' and possibly attract thousands and thousands of viewers and posters.  


This is a good idea girls, thanks, it's been way to much fun writing this.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

:48:


Im  watch  the  show  my  friend...


:ciao:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :48:
> 
> 
> Im  watch  the  show  my  friend...
> ...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 9, 2009)

This looks like fun .  I drew a straight line last Saturday.  I used a framing square - is that cheating?  I can still get a picture...

Really, PDude, great idea


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay  *Painterdude*...hers  the only  ones  I  have..and  these  are  from  *UKgirl420  *and  I  both...ya  see  her  Little  one  sent  me  these  and  they  on  my  fridge:aok:...Thanks  my  friend...great  Idea...


:48:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 9, 2009)

Now that's art, 4u2.  Ima vote for you.

The mise-en-scene extrapolates the cognative resonance of how the angst of the main protagonist's ouevre generated pangs of pathos without it delving into the realm of bathos, not unlike Friedleman's 'Man Without a Pity', which, albeit, exploration of the same territorial emotionality, took a far more antiseptic stance.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

The shadow lurker is here


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Okay  *Painterdude*...hers  the only  ones  I  have..and  these  are  from  *UKgirl420  *and  I  both...ya  see  her  Little  one  sent  me  these  and  they  on  my  fridge:aok:...Thanks  my  friend...great  Idea...
> 
> I love them both equally, god kids are great, aren't they?  The bee is smiling  and he changes colors on the snail shell....wow.....and how about UK's eyes?  And I love the hairdo and shoes...so precious.....thanks 4u2 for contributing


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Okay *Painterdude*...hers the only ones I have..and these are from *UKgirl420 *and I both...ya see her Little one sent me these and they on my fridge:aok:


 
I see something here, I cannot be the only one who sees it.

The second picture is made by a child.

The child used vibrant bright accurate colours associated with objects.

There is 1 very important thing this child did, look at the smile, it is an actual smile, the child sees the person being drawn as a happy smiling person.

If the child was unhappy then the drawing would show this with wrong colours used and a black smile.

Well done SL 

I think I think too much sometimes  

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2009)

*Congrats P-Dude*:woohoo:

On your accomplishment and the great art.

You just never know this could just be the beginning of something great


Now I need to go BIU some more, but I am suscribed


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks, P'Dude for doing this thread. Love your newest sharings--so good I feel intimidated putting my work up. 

I am a calligrapher (craft and fine art) and I also enjoy making three-dimensional paper sculptures. I also enjoy playing with photoshop to do abstracts of photos.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

love the photoshop jobber on the sunset, I thought it was a painting, in fact I still do

and the sumo brush or real close to sumo brushwork, is the best...and you need to post 1200 pixles so I can get closer

Dolly Parton has my colors, thanks


----------



## tcbud (Nov 9, 2009)

I found these last winter at my Dad's house, I took pics of them then as they were in pretty brittle shape.  They are about 25 years old.  So long ago, my daughter had to have me write the words in her letters to her Grandma and Grandpa.  I believe they were done by her when she was in pre school.

Great Thread Painter!


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

Just love your blue hair and I love 'do you miss me?'  and the house only seems to have a door, gotta love kids


----------



## IRISH (Nov 9, 2009)

nice pics p-dude, mojave, tc, 4u... ...

good therapy thread. sometimes a picture to me can bring a rush of emotions that i could never explain to someone...

once upon a time, i toyed with the idea of writing childrens books, along with illustrations. life happened, and it became one of many ideas set down...

look above the door of tc's house pic, open your mind, and tell me what you see?... ...

i love art work, and music. don't they go togeather nicely?...

good wholesome thread p-dude...cheers...Irish...


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 9, 2009)

What a cool thread!!...I'm going to get my camera and snap a few pics of the 

two year old's masterpieces..


----------



## astrobud (Nov 9, 2009)

great thead p-dude, ill break out my latest stick people when i get a chance.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2009)

I got some pics I drew when I was 14,,Im 53. ( Pics Of Presidents and Celebs)Have to findem and scanem. Very cool thread.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

Toldja, P'Dude. You build it, they will come.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

THANKS weedhopper and astrobud and cmd420 and IRISH....and HippyInEngland....and of course mojavibabe and tc and 4u2 and UKbabe, where ever she is.....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 9, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Now that's art, 4u2.  Ima vote for you.
> 
> The mise-en-scene extrapolates the cognative resonance of how the angst of the main protagonist's ouevre generated pangs of pathos without it delving into the realm of bathos, not unlike Friedleman's 'Man Without a Pity', which, albeit, exploration of the same territorial emotionality, took a far more antiseptic stance.



Art, who is Friedleman?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know, painterdude


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 10, 2009)

Is that Kinky Friedleman and the Texas Jewb...  Nah.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 10, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> THANKS weedhopper and astrobud and cmd420 and IRISH....and HippyInEngland....and of course mojavibabe and tc and 4u2 and UKbabe, where ever she is.....


 
*just found this fantastic thread P DUDE ,,*
*excellent so pleased you went with it *

*MOJAVE they are some pretty awesome works of art ,wow what a talented bunch of stoners we have here *


----------



## tcbud (Nov 10, 2009)

More peeps in here than the BHC.....



> thanks for your daughter's art work and what are you supposed to be wearing?



I think I am wearing legs, *Painter*....lol...remember she was about three.  I will post some more of the stuff I saved later, I think I can find some more of her art.  I had some of mine when I was a kid around downstairs somewhere, but I think I finally tossed it a year or so ago.

*Benny*, lets see that beautiful purple bud painting again, I dont know if Mojave or Painter have seen it yet.....please?


----------



## painterdude (Nov 10, 2009)

UKbabe, so glad you found it.....pretty cool, huh?  Isn't mojavi great?
Art, I found that same quote when I googled this mysterious character Friedleman, maybe he just wrote weird essays?
Pencil....thanks for dropping in


----------



## 420benny (Nov 10, 2009)

Howdy! Thanks p-dude for starting this thread. It is going to help us get through a long winter. Here's my painting of TC's BPOTM pic

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7223/ppuser/12035/sl/4


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 10, 2009)

Irish wrote, 'look above the door of tc's house pic, open your mind, and tell me what you see?..'

BPOY, that's what!!! 

Diggin' the blue hair too, TC--but who gave you the two massive shiners and why? <G>


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 10, 2009)

P'Dude, love the self portrait and the colors are yummy. I wanna eat you up, man! <G>

Colors remind me of playing around with a tomato hole shot in photoshop. The photograph is of a healed-over wound in a tomato (but read into it what you like!, Hahh!) and a photoshop rendition of it.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice self portrait Painter.....you look just like I pictured you....

gonna leave the "shiner" comment alone mojave....


----------



## tcbud (Nov 10, 2009)

A. Samson

This Water Color was painted by A. Samson back in the day, 1886.  I have looked at this pic all my life, and well.....evertime I look at him I smile.  I named him Barnacle Bill when I was a kid, from the song Barnacle Bill the Sailer.  I told my husband bout the "Painters Art Club" and he suggested I add A.Samson to the venue.  The lines on his face near his nose are due to the glass is a type called rolled glass and has imperfections.

 I hope he puts a smile on you alls faces too.  Wonder whats in his pipe?

Mojave, that is some mighty fine mighty red tomato.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 10, 2009)

*heres some more the artist and her creations  





and a couple i found from ukjr done about 5 yrs ago  fortunatley he hasnt had the blackeye yet 


*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Hmmmm i wonder whats in his pipe ,TC,:joint:

nice tomatoes mojave :shocked: *


----------



## tcbud (Nov 10, 2009)

*UK*, Now You gave me the munchies...that is some Fine Art there..and those cupcakes....pass cupcakes......pass cupcakes....

Tell the lil one, great Art!


----------



## painterdude (Nov 10, 2009)

PASS THE TOMATOES TOO......fun stuff mojavi, love your imagination....seems like you will never stop amazing the ones who love you...thanks

UKbabe....your daughter's art is delightful and I want her ice cream cone....oh, did the son do a self-portrait?  looks like he's wearing boxing gloves to me

tc....that's perhaps an Opium Pipe that the Chinese brought with them when they came over here to do our laundry during the gold rush...I have a bowl and some of a stem left exactly like that....It was found by a dead friend of mine who 'dug' things up in the old out houses

tc.....where is grandma's stash?


----------



## IRISH (Nov 11, 2009)

our daughter colored this fuzzy poster art with markers, and i was so proud when i got to 'unvail' it on my birthday. ...

thanks painterdude for letting us share with you. have a great day. ...Irish...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's the picture of a owl I made when I was 10 yrs old. I was in the way when they were reroofing the house. Mom has had it on the wall since. Roofing nail, concrete nails and washer.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking  Wonderfull  everyone..


:48:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 11, 2009)

IRISH....are you Native American?  I'm so glad we all got to see your birthday present

ozzy...you missed your calling, you are definitely a Found Object artist...I love the Owl and wish it was mine

4u2....thanks for stopping by considering all the work you got going on in the SHED


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Im a graphic and commercial artist Painter, i would love to post my work but alot of it is known wich could lead back to my ident soo i think ill set this one out but i like the work im seeing


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning Painterdude
Love this new thread.  Thanks for starting it.  So many creative people here.

I've been doing art most of my life.  Some good....some notso.  It just fullfills a need to go create something pretty for someone, especially on a snowy day.  Here's a picture of a Yellowstone buffalo cow given to me.  Painted it in acrylic and oil.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 12, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> Im a graphic and commercial artist Painter, i would love to post my work but alot of it is known wich could lead back to my ident soo i think ill set this one out but i like the work im seeing



hi Marsrover1, glad to meet you...no excuses, how about some new stuff?

What kind of software do you use in your graphic art?


----------



## painterdude (Nov 12, 2009)

Colorado Lady 1 said:
			
		

> Good Morning Painterdude
> Love this new thread.  Thanks for starting it.  So many creative people here.
> 
> I've been doing art most of my life.  Some good....some notso.  It just fullfills a need to go create something pretty for someone, especially on a snowy day.  Here's a picture of a Yellowstone buffalo cow given to me.  Painted it in acrylic and oil.



hi Colorado Lady 1, good afternoon to ya......wow, never saw anything like this in Oregon, all we got here are Elk and Deer antlers hanging on peoples garages.....hey more of the 'some good and some notso'....thanks for sharing


----------



## meds4me (Nov 12, 2009)

Ill post some stuff tommorrow that i just found and i'm sure it will stir up some memories for everyone ! I did ALOT of art work as a kid , but these were just fun to do....


----------



## tcbud (Nov 12, 2009)

This is one of my Grandma's pictures.  Done of a Red School House in fall.  In the foreground is the Mv Fortuna's masts.

*AWE*some skull work there *Colorado*!  Way cool.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 12, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> IRISH....are you Native American? I'm so glad we all got to see your birthday present
> 
> > dude.:ciao: ...
> 
> ...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 13, 2009)

*colorado lady ,,fabulous detail in the artwork ...

irish just got to love the kids stuff i have 16 yrs worth of work in boxes in the attic with prolly many more boxes and yrs to come ,,it just seems a sin to threw their stuff awayeace:

great owl ozzy ,,who,d of thought you had it in you 

*


----------



## IRISH (Nov 13, 2009)

:ciao: UKGirl. peek-a-boo...i see you...


----------



## meds4me (Nov 13, 2009)

As promised...Remeber this ! I use to sit for hours with this "toy".


----------



## painterdude (Nov 13, 2009)

hey tc, granny WAS A GREAT ARTIST......wifey and I just saw this movie called 'Local Color' and granny's painting reminds me of all the great paintings that we saw in that film......hope there is more to come

IRISH....OK, I never saw a red headed, green eyed Native American.....but what's with the crooked nose?  I've got one and I'm half Irish....

meds4me....how did you do those amazing drawings?  Find some more....

UKbabe.....open up those boxes girl


----------



## meds4me (Nov 13, 2009)

Painterdude: Its called "spirograph" ! It was a toy and it had these diff wheels that fit inside on another and it would give you diff patterns. I found the box recently due to a flood in the basement :0(   and so it was a good thing. Most of the original parts are gone but i was only able to salvage 3 or 4 sheeets of these ~


----------



## meds4me (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay i did a search and found these: 
Theres even a "program" for youre computer these days !


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 13, 2009)

*ohh how i spent many hrs playing with my spirograph but somehow i allways knocked it slightly so they were never quite as neat looking as yours :doh:*


----------



## IRISH (Nov 13, 2009)

ooooo meds, a spirograph. nice. i forgot about these. brought back memories at grandmas house. ...i had a etch-a-sketch too. . do you know there is a competition with the etch-a-sketch? i seen a guy on Leno that did portraits that were amazing on them...

i see what your saying about the hat p dude, but there is something else about the roughneck that holds my attention, before even noticing the hat. it's still very nice. ...Irish...


----------



## painterdude (Nov 13, 2009)

meds4me...I never had one of those jobbers, in fact I don't remember having any toys.....but I did have a bike and then got a paper route....

don't know why I am rambling about my childhood

now I know what those drawings remind me of.....Pin Stripers

am so sorry that some of them got destroyed but what a neat toy for kids AND ADULTS.....totally amazing drawings

IRISH....yeah, I am so agreed here IRISH, this drawing can drive you nuts and I don't like staring at him for any length of time because I might try to change something......but I know that I can PLAY with any of them at any time but there seems to be an unwritten rule that stipulates to leave all of them ALONE, no touching.........

I could screw around with them but you have to decide when to STOP.  And sometimes that is very, very, very hard to do.  So the Blue Cowboy gives me the creeps because he needs some kind of new attention and I won't give it to him.  Pretty crazy huh?


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hope everyones day is going well

Painterdude....The expressions you create in your artwork are awesome and your use of color is DELICIOUS.  Especially in your self portrait in your last post.  Bet you dream in the most wonderful colors.  

TC.....I agree, your Grandmother is/was very talented.  And the My Fortuna mast in front...weren't you restoring that ship last year?  Seem to remember a thread.  How you liking the snow so far?

Meds4me....Sure enjoyed your spiro-art.  Brings back a lot of memories also.  The yellow one is very different and beautiful.

Hello Irish....Haven't painted any saw blades but do have a few I've colllected hanging on the shed.  So pretty an colorful.  

and Mojave baby....Wish we lived closer.  Boy could we have some fun doing art together (and checking out this years hash)  Your walls are so bright and bold.  What other creations do you have up your sleeve?

So, here's one I did a few years ago that turned out pretty good.  A longhorn I did in stained-glass, in what I called a blanket pattern


----------



## meds4me (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah spent alot of hours wanting to be an artist  but line drawings were never what i could imagine. 
Thats the nice thing bout glass it gives me much more in oportunties to express myself ~


----------



## tcbud (Nov 15, 2009)

Can you post some of your glass peices *Meds*?

*Colorado*, I was trying to clean the Mary Olsen, the Fortuna got blown off and dusted as well as I could get it.  As for restoreing, I am pretty sure it is beyond me.  I am trying to find a museum still that will take them and restore them.  There is a lot of damage on the fourtunas bowsprit, broken.  I really like your glassed scull, had to look twice at it...

Wavin' at you *Painter*!  Hope things are going good for you.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 15, 2009)

*how about a picture of the boat you are restoring *


----------



## painterdude (Nov 15, 2009)

tc.....waving back....things are cool up here.....we had a fun day, wifey and I went to a birthday/brunch party.....eggs benedict, gotta love that stuff even though it kills you

Colorado Lady.....amazing glass work on the skull....tried cutting glass once and it was a big big joke

UKbabe......where is the kid's self portrait?

Here is another drawing that I have recently discovered hidden in the Hard Drive, but I have some issues with it


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 16, 2009)

awesome thread people!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 17, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers for the Miss P-dude.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 17, 2009)

kinda going nuts today, must be mojave's sad story about the homeless man she is helping....god bless her

thanks ozzy, looks like she will have to get an Angiogram to find out what's going on inside her heart


----------



## tcbud (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope she got thru those tests okay and is now on the road to a diognosis.  Bummer bout the power being out.  I hate it when the power goes out.

All that rain is making me blue too....it might be all the dust I am raising tho.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 17, 2009)

likin this thread too. prayers out to family PDUDE. OZZY, did you have horses when growin up? cuz the "concrete nails" look like horseshoin nails. gotta love kids imaginations. $


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 17, 2009)

Oooh, like both the new drawings, P'Dude! More for my screensaver....

And don't worry about Old Tony---I'm taking good care of him. And he likes smoking my last grows hermies just fine. <G>

Ozzy, i think you need to make more of those horseshoe nail owls, looks like you have a real fan club here. And yes, I'd buy one, for sure....


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 17, 2009)

TC's Fortuna ship made me think about a ship we have up on the wall, gathering dust, my husband's greatest treasure. 

It was made in 1948 for his 1st birthday by the next door neighbor, who was Captain Smith, the Captain of Robert Louis Stephenson's (Treasure Island author) ship. 

Don't know what kind of sailing ship it is, but hubby tells me these ships were commonly made by the sailors while out to sea, then they would go into port and exchange them for booze. He said there was a bar in San Diego that had a whole lot of them on display at one time. Wonder if it's still there? 

Hubby said to tell you all that the ship was RED originally, before his evil stepmother antiqued it white. Now I'm wondering if I can get it back to its original finish and tighten up the lines myself.

TC...can you post a picture of the Fortuna???


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Colorado Lady! Waving at you down there. Hey, how about putting up some of your birdhouses and mosaics? They are wonderful!


----------



## painterdude (Nov 17, 2009)

tc...love the five star story and hubbies involvement...oopsie daisy

mojavebabe....Math Dude's stepmom is evil for desecrating the ship.....overboard matey

and...it's so cool you have a new friend to get stoned with, please tell Tony that I'm waving at him and shaking his hand and some MANLY hugs too

FA4TCA4H....OR FA$TCA$H....welcome to the club.....this is a very cool place for anybody to post their's or their kid's art.....some girls MADE me start the club.....am so glad you like it

meds.....I now know for sure that you blow bongs or glass in lieu of bongs....saw some on that DIY thread......come on, share them with the Art Club

we are all proud members.....who crave new stuff....come on meds, feed us


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm here and loving the art work P-Dude just have not had much to say

Peace and Love to you and Your's
Ozzy


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2009)

Well good after noon everybody who's peeking in, I know that there's a bunch of you 'peekers'.......and I wonder why you aren't posting the kid's art

Come on, we will all enjoy it........the kids are the best


----------



## painterdude (Nov 19, 2009)

went to a friends house and stood in front of a photograph of Groucho Marx sleeping on a couch

And a Picasso print that was across the hall, on the opposite side from Groucho

And lots of paintings, prints, great photography and sculptures and baskets......and a fantastic library, strong on music and art

It was black and white.......later......pee-dude


----------



## meds4me (Nov 20, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> .....and I apologize for any bad feelings about the 'Green Guys'.....really, I do
> 
> OK, back to business......wow time flies.....so here is another painting from around 2003-2004


 

Yo pAINTERDUDE ! i LIKE THIS ONE,  ALMOST  A SELF PORTRAIT ( OR ATLEAST HOW I'M FEELING THESE DAYZ)~


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 20, 2009)

SPECTACULAR, P'Dude!  More for my screensaver.....YESSSSS!


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sounds like your friends house was a warm, full and wonderful place. A good place to spend time.

As for art, here's a picture of the ornaments I'm making for the kids and grandkids.  Boy, are they going to be surprised when it's all they're getting this year huh?  Went to a ceramic painting place to do them and had a BALL!!!


----------



## painterdude (Nov 22, 2009)

mojave......I love you, but no more slobbering on my paintings, ha ha

meds.....are your feet hurting today?  Can't imagine how much that crap hurts...am so glad you got dope for that

Colorado......very, very nice......the kids should be tickled pink with their gifts


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 22, 2009)

LOVE that pdude...   you captured Scout's spirit well...  very nice work you have here...  very expressive and insightful...   gotta love it... :aok: 

Peace!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2009)

Those are real nice *Colorado Lady 1* :aok:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 22, 2009)

I will not slobber....I will not slobber....I will not slobber....:cry: 

Colorado, WOWWWW  on the ornaments! I'm loving the ones with pea fowl feathers! :headbang2: 

Here's a couple really bad pictures of a couple piece of artwork.

The first one is a 3D paper sculpture of the ComedyTragedy masks, with a quote from Shakespeare in Grey Gouache. 

The second one is a piece about Whales, based on a song by Claudia Schmidt. The letterforms are no longer pretty, but stretched and crunched to fit in with the wave action around the whale. 

Both are done on handmade paper.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 22, 2009)

Greeting cards....handmade, knit in miniature on needles smaller than toothpicks. Handmade paper, feathers. I usually calligraph personal messages on the inside.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 22, 2009)

I am not drooling over the awesome Scout and the crazy doggie pictures......


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 22, 2009)

COLORADO!  Birdhouses and Mosaics!!! POST 'em!!!!!!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 23, 2009)

Gorgeous detail work Colorado Lady...  I'm a CO native living too far from the Rockies...  Love the contrasting colors and textures MojaveMama...  very tactile!


----------



## meds4me (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah i'm still here and wishing i had something stronger ...
Feet are just on fire and havent been able to get around at all ! Crawling at my age sucks unless you can blame it on the cocktails.... 

Loving the art work bro ! Have you ever thought bout displaying it in a gallery ? My ex told me to do the same and unbelievably they wanted to see more ! Smoke well and in peace ~


----------



## leafminer (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey, some good stuff in this thread!
Just to show you how totally off the wall I used to be - remember the 1976 thread - here's a watercolour of mine (well part of one), called "Fat Freddie's Trip"


----------



## painterdude (Nov 24, 2009)

MEDS.....you need to explain this disease to me, wow, can't imagine that much pain.....remember MOM, she said that VICODIN was her favorite, and I had to take 1000mgs after my teeth were extracted.....three times a day
.....but I am betting that you have tried EVERYTHING and nothing works....have you talked to Mojave about it?

leafminer.....glad you stopped by.....wow, you were weird, love the 'sideburns' and the Fedora....BUT.....the Orange Creature's legs are great, especially with the suction cups.....

I have several sketchbooks from the early 1970's full of weird creatures, fun to look at every now and then

MEDS.....it's time for a bong show....and everybody here will go nuts

HICK....I know you are checking me out, so how about some of the kids art or some of your stuff, don't be shy


----------



## painterdude (Nov 24, 2009)

I found the lid to the trash burner barrel lying up against a bench out in the woods, about 20 or so feet away.  This hiding place is easily visible from where I was standing and wondering where my lid had gone.  Creepy eyes?

Am wondering while it's taking so long for new members to show off their stuff.

Whenever I go to this site I am always anxious to see if there is something new.

mojave.....this one seems to be unfinished but for some reason I stopped and I don't know why.......

just wondering why I am talking directly to you and not the 'club' in general
.....and.....it's because you are a great critic and an unforgettable, haunting fan and a plagued, obsessed collector extraordinary.....and I love your own passion for your incredible, unbelievable, unthinkable 'how did you do this' creations....you are truely gifted and am proud to call you my friend

I just re-read this and am telling myself to shut up, shut up, shut up and quit slobbering  on the keyboard


----------



## painterdude (Nov 24, 2009)

had breakfast at a place called the 'Pancake House', sat in a booth facing Hwy 101 and watched log trucks, chip trucks, big trucks in general coming straight at me and at the last second turning because the Hwy was veering away from the Restaurant, but still within ten feet of it as they zoomed by at about 40 mph....

so it was real easy to imagine a truck driver having a heart attack, or real, low blood sugar diabetic attack, or a stroke or peeing in a bottle which spills in his lap.......there was nothing there to stop a truck, only a 4 by 4 post, some glass windows, and then tables, chairs and booths


had a weird omelet, hashbrowns and sourdough toast, ate half of it.....oh yeah the hot sauce tasted like spagetti sauce, wasn't hot, wasn't even warm

had to go to the VA for lab work, the restaurant is on the way

OK, this one was a real treat to discover in the catacombs of documents


----------



## tcbud (Nov 24, 2009)

Another of Grandma's oil paintings.  This was a creek that was the summer bathing hole.  It was cold cold cold.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 24, 2009)

Just went back and read the last couple pages...havent checked in here in a while......
WOW!
Should I list everyone...
AWESOME Work, Colorado, Painter, Mojave, leafminer.....and anyone else I missed.


----------



## meds4me (Nov 24, 2009)

Peedude....sent ya a pm and keep them pics comin ! 
Mojave ...Love that pressed paper work very cool. 

TC...Nice work by grandma any of them talents make it youre way ?


----------



## painterdude (Nov 24, 2009)

tc......your granny's art is stealing the show.....WOW.....she is amazing, did she go to an art school or is she self taught?  

meds.....got your PM, thanks so much for writing....now it's time for some of your incredible pipes


----------



## meds4me (Nov 24, 2009)

I wish i could right now...need to find another source for some meds. Unfortunately i'm a mess right now and need to chill with something seriuosly DANK ~


----------



## tcbud (Nov 24, 2009)

Painter, Grandma did art with her friends...they hired a teacher, started with pencil, (I have a pic of some spurs on a fence post that is awesome), then the group hired a watercolor painter/teacher (I have one of those, a pic of a school house that my mom went to in the desert), then they did oils and she did most of her work in oils from then on.  I have a few more I will post....her work and the groups work was displayed in various banks and restraunts through the town...they are all gone now.  We become our parents, then our grandparents...and those are some pretty big shoes we must fill.  I am wishing now that I had had as many kids as my grandma, she had 14 grandkids from four children.....me one kid and nary a grandkid in sight.  I would have a bunch more grey hair prolly and a much more empty bank account....lol...have a good evening all!

Meds, I sure hope you are feeling better.....my talent runs more toward crafts, leatherwork and such.  A bit of whittling is also fun when camping....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I got into some sort of trouble over at the BHC for posting some alphabet letters in such a way that I might incur the wrath of the Mods

If that is true, then I apologize for my irritating  sense of humor, really I do

tc.....thanks for the great, great story about granny......she is now one of my special art heroes.  TC, I did some leather work at a psych facility in Tacoma, WA.....they had all this elk hide you could play with, made some purses and bags and stole some for the Sioux Indians that were there in the same hospital......they said 'thanks'

So here is a drawing I did last night and worked on it again this afternoon.....maybe this is how we should express ourselves


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi:ciao: *P-dude*

How long does it take for you to do a sketch? Like the one above^^^^


----------



## IRISH (Nov 24, 2009)

this pic hung on my grand dads, then my dads, and now our wall. no idea before that, or where grand dad got it...

then we have this reflection print of an innocent puppy that Irish gave to the missus on valentines day 2002. (chocolate', and flowers also, of course)...

grand mom had it going on Tc...

nice pics everyone...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 24, 2009)

P-Dude that pic is the BHCers watching the mods leave


----------



## meds4me (Nov 25, 2009)

Evening everyone ! I've been not doing so hot and Thanks for the Thoughts ! 
*Mojavemama*~ I tink i have a new crush ...lol 
*TC*: Love that work of grandma's Ive got a couple as well I'll have to find... 
*Painter* : Thanks Brother ! I've tried to pull some picks up today from an old zip ( yeah OLD skool here ) got a couple more to go through to get 'em on a cd before they melt away...lol 
Have good one peeps back to the tub for now..~


----------



## painterdude (Nov 25, 2009)

IRISH....nice cowboy picture, always wanted to be a cowboy but can't ride a horse very far, hurts my butt....and the doggie drawing/print is sooooooooo cute, bet the wifey loves it

meds....hot bath or cold bath?  What's the Thai Super Skunk like?  Been holding back on germing the SINGLE SEED i have.  Am looking forward  to your pics my friend


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Painterdude ukalijnr is in trainiing so no art work from him  
but the little one had the day off school so here is the lastest creation 



*


----------



## meds4me (Nov 25, 2009)

Painter: I use both hot and depending on the day. 
The Thai SS is still in veg stage and gaining everyday. Probally next month i'll kick a couple in for flower just to keep things rounded out. I

Ive talked with another grower and suggested i do atleast 4 varities to get me through the day. ...So right now just waiting on the new bulbs (dual 600 hps) and then its on ~


----------



## meds4me (Nov 25, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Painterdude ukalijnr is in trainiing so no art work from him  *
> *but the little one had the day off school so here is the lastest creation *
> 
> *View attachment 140948
> *


 

Love it ! reminds me of my nice who finds art in evrything..


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Love the artwork on this site.  But would like to see more kids art.
 Mojave, your paper art is beautiful and so creative and your cards are sooooo cute.  Your family and friends must love to receive them.  Let's see more!!!!! after you hit the vaporizer of course.  

TC  Looks like your Grandma and her friends had an awfully good time and look at the treasures she has left her loved ones.  PRICELESS

and meds:  we'd love to see some of your glass work.  Would you post some?

I've always loved glass also.  So bright and shinny.  Here are a couple of china mosaics I did a few years ago.  It's so much fun to create something out of someones Grandmas china as a rememberance.


----------



## meds4me (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay here you go.... My FAVORITE ARTIST !!! Chritopher McElroy Check his web site by the same name...When I make something along these lines i can die a happy man !!!~ 

View attachment CM.zip


----------



## painterdude (Nov 25, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Painterdude ukalijnr is in trainiing so no art work from him
> but the little one had the day off school so here is the lastest creation
> 
> So UKaliJnr is working out?  Good for him to hone his skills.  Wish him all the good luck in the whole wide world.
> ...


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 26, 2009)

I like those bird houses very nice.
This is just some stuff Ive made on Photoshop.
There all just sigs that I use on other forums since you cant use sigs on this site =/
Tell me what ya think


----------



## meds4me (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice oKUSHo...

Yeah Its all glass (boro) and hand made by him ! I met him at a fair riding a 22spd mtn bike carrying a Glass Milk Pitcher  (sp?) I almst fell over just watching peddling along with it tucked under one arm ~


----------



## painterdude (Nov 27, 2009)

meds.....nice story about McElroy, he looked like a young kid on his web site...I visited the gallery in Seattle where he's one of MANY glass artists...WOW, I was totally blown away by some of the other glass artists


----------



## meds4me (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep ! The Glass world has some really amazing artists another is a marble maker whos specialty is flowers ! Kobuki  Rocks!!!hXXp://kobukiglass.com


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 27, 2009)

maybe this isn't the kind of "marble" your refering to, but i found it interesting. AmericanToyMarble.com.  also article bout "blue santa"


----------



## meds4me (Nov 27, 2009)

no rather like THIS :


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Meds4me...Thanks so much for the kobuki glass link.  What grorgeous work!!!!  Yummmm


----------



## meds4me (Nov 27, 2009)

My Pleasure ~ :0)


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 28, 2009)

hihihi, i feel like im kinda late for this thread, but i would like to observe other atworks and display some of my own.


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 28, 2009)

Damn Canna those eyes are looking dope. Nice work man


----------



## painterdude (Nov 28, 2009)

OK, two new words, 'dope' and 'dank'.....what ever happened to 'incredible or amazing or awesome or interesting'?

o K U S H o.....just wondering how old you are....thanks for your comments

cannabis......nice work, how long have you been drawing?

meds.....hello my friend, hope you are pain free today.....I'll never look at a marble the same way ever again......absolutely incredible....


----------



## tcbud (Nov 28, 2009)

How bout "sick"....those eyes are sick?  Awesome and Groovy eyes too!

Good morning Painter.....er afternoon.

Last time I lined up with my tongue out like that pic of yours some window pane fell on my tongue...... that was ages ago.

Wavin' at you down there Painter...I see you.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 28, 2009)

I once had this idea to put Window Pane on a Bible's pages....

Did you ever do any Orange Sunshine?  Or Blue Osley?

I love the people with their tongues out, always have.

But good afternoon to you tc, I'm waving at ya, sending hugs and kisses and lots of good thoughts.

Oh, I got kicked off of MP for one of my Tongue Out drawings, it was a drawing of 'Bill' showing his girlfriend how big 'little Bill' was with a hand gesture.....so now I have to censure my drawings


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 28, 2009)

hihi and thanks okush, painter, and tc for kind words! 

i've been drawing for couple of years now. its a great way to relieve stress and smoke. haha

this drawing was done w my fingers.


----------



## meds4me (Nov 28, 2009)

nice work cannabis ....
Yo TC...What no hello's!!  

painter.......the glass world is 


'off the hook " 


Hows that one ? ~ meds 

PS: I try not to whine otherwise i have to offer cheese :0)


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 28, 2009)

Yay for finger painting. That actually sounds pretty fun


----------



## meds4me (Nov 28, 2009)

This one is just for Art my buddy ~


----------



## meds4me (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay heres a couple from  my 1st tattoo artist and then my uncle's... 

My Uncles hang's in the living room and the other above my bed :0)


----------



## tcbud (Nov 28, 2009)

*tc waves at Meds!*


----------



## meds4me (Nov 28, 2009)

Meds WAVING BACK ~


----------



## cannabis037 (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks meds, kush, and mojave 

painter, do you have any particular reason why some of your drawings have tongue sticking out? i'm very curious

this one is for disney


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 29, 2009)

"OK, two new words, 'dope' and 'dank'.....what ever happened to 'incredible or amazing or awesome or interesting'?"

P'Dude--only old farts like us use "awesome," "amazing," "incredible" or "interesting." The object today is not to use words in the dictionary, but to make up words that will one day be in the dictionary! 

Cann037--love the PeaFowl! The red designs around it are very calligraphic. Lovely!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 29, 2009)

Meds--is that Chihully (SP?) glass in the picture? Here at the Bellagio Casino and Resort the whole lobby is done with Chihully flowers hanging from the ceiling. It's amazing! (old fart word)


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dang Mojave....just re-reading posts....and know now that I'm an "old fart".
AWESOME


----------



## meds4me (Nov 29, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Meds--is that Chihully (SP?) glass in the picture? Here at the Bellagio Casino and Resort the whole lobby is done with Chihully flowers hanging from the ceiling. It's amazing! (old fart word)


 

Yes its Chihully i found it looking thru my pics..


----------



## meds4me (Nov 29, 2009)

Colorado Lady 1 said:
			
		

> Dang Mojave....just re-reading posts....and know now that I'm an "old fart".
> AWESOME


 
WELCOME to the club ~


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 29, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> This one is just for Art my buddy ~



Hey, meds!  I've never seen a glass umbrella before .  Where do you put the mj


----------



## tcbud (Nov 29, 2009)

Mojave, I be married to an "old Fart" for a long long time.....

Below find, Flagger Art.  It is done by the select few who stand in your roads across America as the road is worked on.  They creat with the materials at hand.  

:48: :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> I once had this idea to put Window Pane on a Bible's pages....
> 
> Did you ever do any Orange Sunshine? Or Blue Osley?


 
Window Pane while standing in line for "The Beast" roolercoaster. the only way to ride

Nothing better that Orange Sunshine on a fullmoon night and running thru the clover.

Yes me like to rip, trip and nopefully don't slip


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

> Did you ever do any Orange Sunshine? Or Blue Osley?


I live in California, the Sunshine State, sometimes the Sunshine is Orange, so without really saying yes, I am saying yes.  Sometime the haze was purple, sometimes purple was a microdot, too....sometimes we looked thru window pane.  Sometimes the Catus was the fun of choice.....been forever and am glad those days are gone by.


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Amen


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

I will give an Amen too Sister....


----------



## painterdude (Nov 30, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I live in California, the Sunshine State, sometimes the Sunshine is Orange, so without really saying yes, I am saying yes.  Sometime the haze was purple, sometimes purple was a microdot, too....sometimes we looked thru window pane.  Sometimes the Catus was the fun of choice.....been forever and am glad those days are gone by.



totally agree tc.......am also glad I survived those crazy days in California during the 1970's....I remember watching a boxing match on Sunshine with a friend, and this guys face seemed to explode, or his nose did, absolutely way too much color.....and when we lived in Newport Beach for one summer we would go to 'Mary's Bar' and shoot 8-ball for ten cents a rack, put a whole bunch of dimes on the table so nobody could challenge the table.....and then walk home.....just a memory


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

I remember hearing Misty Mountain Hop, watching Zeplin at Kesar Stadium, Sutro Tower was new, and as the fog rolled in, the top of the tower seemed to be a sailing ship floating on the fog..........it was a sailing ship sailing the fog.  I look at that tower every time I am in the SF and remember that.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 30, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> "OK, two new words, 'dope' and 'dank'.....what ever happened to 'incredible or amazing or awesome or interesting'?"
> 
> P'Dude--only old farts like us use "awesome," "amazing," "incredible" or "interesting." The object today is not to use words in the dictionary, but to make up words that will one day be in the dictionary!
> 
> mojave, what if we made up words so we could swear whenever we wanted to but they didn't sound or look like or have any similarity or any possibility of making any sense or break any rules.......for example,  why did Tiger's wife have a golf club in her hands?.....and you could say, because she was going to Bong Hit him in his Golf Balls.....isn't that a dope idea?


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

Been using Fork for a long time, and now have modified it to Freakin' and then there is Dang, and Heck.......... I cant modify my speach any farther!

Dang fine to see you down there Painter!


----------



## painterdude (Nov 30, 2009)

tc....saw the Who in Anaheim at the baseball stadium, opening acts were John Sebastian, Blues Image and Leon Russell....cost five bucks and they were throwing IT from the stage, little, small hits of something Yellow....and I remember telling someone that I could get on the stage....and I remember running on top of the seats, getting on the stage by telling some guy that I had Joe Blow's Insulin medication and that I lost him in the crowd and could they tell Joe that I am on the stage waiting for him....he never showed up...and the Who were 'dope'

meds.....so nice to have you around.....that Pic of the biggie single piece of glass is way too weird to clean my dope in....

mojave...........waving at both you and the Math Dude and all your cute girls

ozzy....would have given all my Golf Balls to share that day with you because I have never been on a Rollercoaster.....and hosing down the naked girls as they came out of the Sweat Lodge, a light show from the big fire and then someone decided that jumping into a pond full of duck crap was a real, good idea.....now that was a fun trip

art.....appreciate you peeking in.....you need to show us some Art's art....

cannabis......I also did enjoy finger painting,  but I added sticks, rags and spit.....love the Bird.......give us more

OK, yesterday I got stoned and decided it would be fun to walk Raku for a bit......well two hours later we got home and I had some leaves.....these were leaves that got my attention because of color....yellows, reds, maroons, browns, and all different kinds of greens....then I made a collage out of them and took allot of pictures....my hands shake uncontrollably so most were out of focus......photoshopped it in the Artistic Filters.....this is a Watercolored Photograph

Want to thank all our newest members of the club, especially for their contributions...my hat is off to everyone

Now where did that phrase come from?  My hat's off to ya...I think it means congratulations with praise perhaps, who knows?


----------



## painterdude (Nov 30, 2009)

feeling good right now but I gotta get dressed......soon......

here's another from the dredges of the past, hidden in a folder in another computer that materializes only when this old computer is downloaded into my present lap top and I have this folder called Retrieved Attachments that wifey's son created for me to look at when I had the time.....


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 30, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to "Golf Balls" again.

Okay, P'Dude--love your idea, and wild about your leaves collage--fantastic colors and design--looks luscious enough to eat! Likin' the purple lady, too. 

And OMG, that WHO concert must have been incredible. Leon OPENED for the Who? Unbelievable. What I wouldn't have given to have been there. Love 'em all, but Leon Russell is simply out of this world great. 

Can you draw a picture of me drooling??? <G>


----------



## painterdude (Dec 1, 2009)

mojave....also saw Cat Stevens in a big theater with metal chairs.....sucked big time.....and I love Dr. John, he sounds like he has four hands said a dead friend of mine from Austin

this is an abstract I just did minutes ago, it looked different before I played with it in PhotoShop


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 1, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Golf Balls again.

P'Dude, love the new avatar. Was it worn originally by Madonna? :hubba:

Lovin' the colors on your latest stripey painting. Have you ever played with LIQUIFY? In Photoshop it's Filter>Liquify and be sure you have at least a 300 point brush. If it's too small of a brush, you won't see much change. Then play with all the icons on the left side. Totally Frickin' MINDBLOWING when you're stoned.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 1, 2009)

yes I have, discovered 'Liquify' several years ago.....did some campaign posters when Arnold was running for Governor of CA for the first time.....very bizarre end results of your friend's faces


----------



## tcbud (Dec 1, 2009)

> this is a Watercolored Photograph



Looks like a Purple bud I grew last year....................AWEsome.

Is "Photoshop" a program you buy? says the computer illiterate tcbud.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 1, 2009)

Mornin? All.... 
*TC* "photoshop" is program in most computers today. Even "Myspaced" has a unique "photo shop " that I play in once in a awile.. 

*Painter:* Great work my man...love all of it ~ 


*Mojave*  LEON ? never heard of them.. ?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 1, 2009)

XXXX it! leon russel! now i'm gonna have to drag out all all my LPs and fire up the gerard turn table. :doh:  oh well :bong1:  :guitar:


----------



## painterdude (Dec 1, 2009)

tc.....this drawing starts out as a 2 MB  Riff file in Corel Painter X, then it shrinks down to a 576 KB file when it becomes a jpeg......and......when it leaves Photoshop it's down to only 40 K....but it's still a big drawing.....I love it, don't understand it.....

I have a friend that uses most of the Adobe software but when he gives me a lesson he goes soooooooooooooooooooooooo friggin fast he 'forks' up my mind


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 1, 2009)

That's a gorgeous drawing, Golf Balls! Love it....


----------



## tcbud (Dec 1, 2009)

> Adobe Photoshop......this is the only one I slightly understand



Okay then.....
riff huh?
dank, yep, I got dank.
big smile at you painter......you install this stuff? and is it on my machine? I think I see Adobe Reader sometimes here.......I have windows paint.  Ima mostly.....stoned. now...hit send.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 1, 2009)

ROFL....I sure love ya, TC!

Golf Balls--I guess the question is, "Were you envisioning Madonna's bra when you created that avatar?"

Fa$t Cash--I love anyone who likes Leon! I love some of the real obscure stuff, like "Cajun Love Song" and "Sweet Emily" and "Rip Van Winkle." But then, I love ALL his music. I'm a big time "Leon Lifer." His concerts are so much fun--bunch of stoned old hippies and bikers, all laughing and sharing buds and beers....and singin' along off-key.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 2, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> This one is just for Art my buddy ~


 
Come on* Art*... Its just a big glass taco ~lol ...


----------



## meds4me (Dec 2, 2009)

TC ~ Got admit i enjoy your sense of humor ~ meds


----------



## painterdude (Dec 2, 2009)

one more for posterity and Daisy Girl who just went to dog heaven...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

*PDUDE ,MOJAVE :ciao: and i have just spent the last 15 mins smiling away as i read your posts ,,i wanna adopt you and mojave as my cool dope smoking/growing  grandparents :giggle: *


----------



## painterdude (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks UKbabe.....always wanted a granddaughter 

I also enjoy reading everything mojave writes....she is truly an amazing woman

I always get our young, cute, adorable house cleaner stoned, had her playing in the Arcade, 10 min Pool....she was amazed at Sir Smokes Allot's scores....as I am

Give Junior a big hug and the little artist also...you are a great mommie

Hugs and kisses flying over the big puddle......peester


----------



## tcbud (Dec 3, 2009)

Mel, I wana be the "Auntie".  You would prolly worry tho, that Auntie was gonna light up in front of the kids.  OOPS.  "Mom, Auntie smokes funny cigs she makes herself....."


----------



## meds4me (Dec 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *PDUDE ,MOJAVE :ciao: and i have just spent the last 15 mins smiling away as i read your posts ,,i wanna adopt you and mojave as my cool dope smoking/growing grandparents :giggle: *


 
Amen Sister !


----------



## painterdude (Dec 3, 2009)

I once smoked dope with a seven year old in S. Cal....first night in Newport Beach, got busted the next day....ended up in Orange County Jail for one night...yuk

hi tc and meds.....gotta go....gotta drive about 30 miles....and buy some booze for my friend....adios amigos


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2009)

*hi grandpa  

Tc you would be just about one of the coolest aunties ,i know ,,welcome to my virtual family 

*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> one more for posterity and Daisy Girl who just went to dog heaven...


 

:48:


----------



## meds4me (Dec 4, 2009)

Mornin All... Just half aaxed today....Gotta chase the now "EX" girlfriend to finish the website and Banner....  
grumble grumble. BIU peeps just going to be one of the dayz...~


----------



## meds4me (Dec 4, 2009)

MMMMMM Blonde finger hASH I FOR GOT ABOUT.... ~ Laterz taterz


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2009)

BIU  *Meds*  BIU  

sounds like you may need it today






			
				painterdude said:
			
		

> I once smoked dope with a seven year old in S. Cal.




sure hope you are not getting high with any more 7 year olds *p-dude*


----------



## painterdude (Dec 6, 2009)

DUCK....last I heard she has a litter of kids and is living up in the Sierra Mountains near Grass Valley...her mother is a Born Again Rich Wife of a contractor dude....mom wrote me once, didn't like my attitude, and never returned any of my e-mails.....ho hum


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 8, 2009)

Now THAT'S creepy, P'Dude!!!!   But I'd sure like to know how to do that. I have Photoshop, but never learned to do something as seamlessly as this. 
I'll have to PM you to get details on how to do that remove-a-part and replace-a-part thing. Very interesting. But that picture--VERRRRRY CREEPY!!!! <G>


----------



## painterdude (Dec 9, 2009)

hi mojave.....to tell you the truth, I've totally forgotten how I did that, but I must of had fun


----------



## painterdude (Dec 11, 2009)

and here is one that I like


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 11, 2009)

painterdude...  I saw you had some photoshop stuff on this thread.  I am no artist for sure but I do enjoy messing around in photoshop from time to time.

It's fun to take a photo and add some strange filters to it.  One of my favorites is the stained glass effect it can make for some pretty cool pictures.

Hope you enjoy...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2009)

P-dude since you were so interested in *Fukuoka, Japan.* I looked it up for you

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fukuoka


----------



## painterdude (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks DUCK.....I went and checked it out.....wow

Godzilla vs King Ghidorah AND Godzilla vs Space Godzilla were both filmed in FUKUOKA.......and it's packed with people, like a million and a half japanese


----------



## meds4me (Dec 13, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> :woohoo:testing.......testing........:48:maybe playing.....:bolt:I should leave and then come back.....NA....
> 
> here is a picture from Germany, taken during the war, exact date unknown, but this car is so cool, and check out the horns



I like the hooters myself ~


----------



## painterdude (Dec 14, 2009)

hi meds......hope you are feeling good....


----------



## meds4me (Dec 14, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> hi meds......hope you are feeling good....




My Friend ( as a tear rolls into his eyes...) you just never know :0) I'm Blitzed ? off my home hash exp.....


----------



## meds4me (Dec 14, 2009)

In Fact I am in the right kinda mood so beware my drawing skills and "photo shop touch 'ups ! " ~


----------



## chris1974 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey hows things P dude ...  I see you started a club while I was gone !
some great stuff in here to look at   see ya around the forum my friend


----------



## painterdude (Dec 14, 2009)

hey CHRIS, so glad to read your voice....your friend said he was having turkey day with you and that you had to lay low for awhile...am glad you are safe and back with us.....found a new thread dedicated to all of us dope smoking veterans.....started by COWBOY.....here's the link:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50587


----------



## painterdude (Dec 17, 2009)

This one is a current drawing from 2009


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 17, 2009)

painterdude did you draw the one in your avatar?  That's pretty cool!  The one that you played with colors is very unique... me likeeee!!!


----------



## painterdude (Dec 17, 2009)

YES my lord......it was a self portrait that my wife wondered who it was, so I played with it in Photoshop and did an Escher tribute for my insane psychiatrist.....his wife framed it and he hung it in his office for all the other PTSD vets to look at.....he said that I got 'good' reviews

Hey, you liked the colors.....thank you so much

This one is also another Photoshop gimmick thing....I don't even remember what the original was

Haven't smoked any dope for 14 days, I think I want to get hammered today.....or just stoned


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 17, 2009)

very neat photoshop stuff... you and me both on the smokin' but I cant smoke right now so I'll just have to get hammered 2nite at my pool league!


----------



## tcbud (Dec 18, 2009)

Painter, that last one...reminds me of a painting I remember from High School, called the lovers, they are embracing with a robe around them, the robe looked like the pattern you have there.....

Very nice Additions Painter..... Still loving Painters Art Club and am waving at you.....
isnt this nice warm weather better than that last chill?


----------



## painterdude (Dec 18, 2009)

Sir Lord.....where is your Pool League?  I love shooting pool but haven't been able to enjoy the game because my Snooker tables were sold at auction when Bill's Place closed down after being open since the 1920's

Can't play Bar Pool because lloyd's went bankrupt and the current owner split the country

Even met some Mason Members who play once a week in their lodge.....but they were real rednecks and the table was in the basement of the lodge, cloth was always damp and they gave me the creeps

When we went to the Senior Citizen's Center for turkey day I noticed a new table in their dining hall.....I think I should check it out but these old guys around here all look like they voted for Bush and then Sarah Palin....so...I'm taking my good natured time


----------



## painterdude (Dec 18, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Painter, that last one...reminds me of a painting I remember from High School, called the lovers, they are embracing with a robe around them, the robe looked like the pattern you have there.....
> 
> Very nice Additions Painter..... Still loving Painters Art Club and am waving at you.....
> isnt this nice warm weather better than that last chill?



hi budski babe.....thanks for being so gracious 

wifey and I really appreciate this warm spell.....can hardly light a fire without the house getting overheated....seems this old shack stays warm until it gets down to 20 or less....and then it has all kinds of trouble holding the heat

Tell me if this reminds you of anything


----------



## meds4me (Dec 18, 2009)

Yo Painter ! How you doing bro ? That last post left me wondering ?? Winter is weird for me as i want to hibernate or something...Summer is all about outside for me though ! I miss the "wet side" as it has so much more to offer than here ! To much redneck -ism.. ? Its farming community after all... Wait ... what the hell am i doing here ? 
Mmmmm .... Maybe time to think bout moving come spring time ~


----------



## tcbud (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like a blanket I had back in the seventies.  Or a yarn picture my mother picked up in Arizona once......hum....I really like the colors.

As for the weather, I am with you on the OVER heating the house..for some reason, I get cooked in the winter and froze in the summer here.....there is something wrong with that picture......I actually finally placed a small fan next to my chair, said to Him, it was because I was having hot flashes....true story...kinda....the heat is giving me hot flashes!

High Meds!  I see you both down there now Painter....


----------



## painterdude (Dec 18, 2009)

hi Meds and tc.......Meds got your PM, thanks

tc....wifey is always confused about temps due to her body that seems to be melting right before my eyes......I believe she changes clothes three times a day just to stay dry......she is like a 'melting ice cream cone'...and she has been eating raisins during the night and you don't want to be anywhere near her...


----------



## tcbud (Dec 19, 2009)

:stoned:  :rant: :bolt: :confused2:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

I do love your latest colorful creations very much! I could look at a WHOLE LOT MORE of your artwork!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

That's beautiful, P'Dude. I'm lovin' THIS one! (and already have it loaded up to my screensaver) Liking your new cracked avatar, too!

The reason I don't do politics on the board is not just because it's against the rules. It's because I don't like feeling bad when I open a post and see something hateful about my chosen political viewpoint. 

So I try to think what those who have different viewpoints might think when I post something that might trip their triggers and hurt their feelings. 

I mean, we're all here to talk about marijuana and get along, right? This isn't the Drudge Report or Huffington Post. I can argue politics on a gazillion other sites. Here, I just want to enjoy learning about growing, and sharing that experience with my stoned friends! I don't want to know their politics. With Weed, we are all one. <G>


----------



## painterdude (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi mojave......am waving at you.....the Avitar is the Pdude in Photoshop Chop Shop.....


----------



## painterdude (Dec 20, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> That's beautiful, P'Dude. I'm lovin' THIS one! (and already have it loaded up to my screensaver) Liking your new cracked avatar, too!
> 
> The reason I don't do politics on the board is not just because it's against the rules. It's because I don't like feeling bad when I open a post and see something hateful about my chosen political viewpoint.
> 
> ...



well said mojave, I'm going to cut both my hands off for punishment and I deleted both my political posts.......musta losta my minda


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

P'Dude, don't you dare do anything to those creative, magical hands!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 20, 2009)

:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## painterdude (Dec 20, 2009)

Was watching billiards on ESPN.......and........decided to buy my second son a real nice pool cue.......$185 on sale for $111 with FREE SHIPPING......yea

A pool players drawing to celebrate this day with.....and I hate Christmas, perhaps because I had to serve mass and smell that horrible incense that the priest kept waving in the alter boy's faces....or.....maybe I didn't like dressing up in those stupid robes that we had to wear

Anyways, my son is mentally challenged as is his wife....he calls me, sends me birthday, father's day and x-mas cards and he doesn't have an enemy in the world....in other words, he is a great son and I love him to death......hope this improves his pool game


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 21, 2009)

ahh... painterdude luv the billiards painting, and I hope that your son loves his new pool que.  What type of que did you get him.  Just last season I bought myself my first que a entry level Viking.  Very nice que and has helped my game some.  I'm still not good enough to compete with the others in my pool league, but I still am having fun with it.  We just started the season a few weeks ago, and this is my second year doing it so maybe I'll be over the nervousness this year.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 21, 2009)

hi Sir Lord......I went thru some old PM's yesterday and I found one of yours where we talked about your pool league....glad you still love the game...

Sent him an Arsenal 'Phantasm'....solid maple from Michigan with Irish Linen for the grip.....and it came with a black imitation leather carrying case....18 0z with a Standard Everest Tip.....I still have to call him and tell him it's coming VIA the UPS system, ground instead of air.....

Web site was ozonebilliards..com......lots and lots of cues to choose from, in fact there were way too many


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 21, 2009)

very nice lookin' que.  The 18oz seems like a great choice.  I've noticed that I can control my speed a bit better with the lighter stick.  I have to break with a heavier stick though or else I cant get any of the balls to move.  lol

But I am still enjoying the game and seem to be getting more comfortable when I am playing league, I guess that's all I can ask for!


----------



## meds4me (Dec 21, 2009)

AMEN Lord ! I love billards but never really get the chance to play. In fact i just cleaned the basement and cleared of the foos ball game ! Underneath it has the mini billards...lol ~


----------



## painterdude (Dec 21, 2009)

HI MEDS, how are ya?  Mini billiards, wow, does it have wooden balls and cue sticks without tips?  Or, is it much fancier than I know of?  So, keep on blowin the pipes MEDS......Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Dec 29, 2009)

I feel like I have had a death in the family.  4u is gone forever.  I have to edit myself right now, I can't be childish and immature and become a potty mouth.  I want to scream, loud, foul, cruel words.  I feel like my voice is silent, that nobody really cares except for a handful and that the Green Meanies who rule will never ever really change and that's what so disturbing about all of this.  I could be banned for the wrong word, the wrong thought, the wrong comment or the wrong idea even though I would totally disagree with their decision it would have no impact on their final decision to ban me. Right now I am merely attempting to discuss with myself how I feel about all this ruthless power being used to silence anyone with a passive/aggressive personality.  I am finding life to be quite a burden.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 29, 2009)

JUST RE-READ THE WHOLE THREAD

WHAT A TREAT

I HOPE UKgirl VISITS US, MAYBE WE WILL GET SOME OF JUNIOR'S ART OR PERHAPS THE LITTLE ONE WILL DRAW US SOMETHING

I GOT NUTTIN FOR THE CLUB TODAY EXCEPT THIS....


----------



## painterdude (Dec 29, 2009)

i am psychotic right now because i lost a post because i got a PM from mojave and i forgot and went to look at it and when i came back it was gone and i want to swear and talk about sports and saints and other stupid things that are against the stupid rules and i am frustrated and i have to be careful not to push any buttons and  i should probably shut up and do something else like have a conversation with my cat who is eating his cat food at the moment and more than likely will not look at me and i don't think he understands what i am saying anyway.....grrrrrrrrrr yellllllll screammmmmmm spitttttt slobberrrrrrr and any other weird sounds that i can make......hmm, that felt good, but i can't remember what i wrote before so it probably doesn't matter anymore.....so, here's Max the Computer Dog


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

Take a deep breath pdude.  

   Dunno why MMs private message would disappear.  PM her and ask her to pm you back.  I'm sure she has it in her sent mail.

ETA:  I loved that atwork.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 29, 2009)

and why not another one?  seems that no one posts here any more so it's only the Pdude and his moronic art.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

What am I?  Chopped liver?


----------



## painterdude (Dec 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Take a deep breath pdude.
> 
> Dunno why MMs private message would disappear.  PM her and ask her to pm you back.  I'm sure she has it in her sent mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

I saw that.

Feeling any better now after that nice bong hit?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

nice 

guess you're not feeling any better.  sorry.  i tried.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 29, 2009)

hi mommie, you are back, not smoking tonight, maybe have an Imported Beer later that the kids brought up from San Francisco....and I'm feeling fine, actually I feel great

this drawing was done in group therapy back in the middle 1990's.....he is still around and I see him every now and then......his name is Lewis but I call him Woo Iss because he has a lisp......


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe you can find him.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 30, 2009)

Good morning Art Club......I believe I am talking to myself this AM.....maybe mojavemama will stop by and check out last nights crap....or maybe I'll just be left alone here to play with myself....hmmm


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2009)

Great Pic p-dude

self-portrait?

You are on the internet p-dude..people are watching you,you just do not see them. :bolt::bong2:


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 30, 2009)

:yeahthat:   Good morning to you pdude... hope your feeling well this am.  Things are tough rite now but hang in there friend I love your artwork and your company!!!


----------



## tcbud (Dec 30, 2009)

I love the art too....so expressive.  You are able to capture a moment in time that is for sure.

Here is a picture I inherited.  This was bought for five bucks back in the mid seventies.  At an auction in San Diego.  Turned into one of those moments you see on the Antiques Roadshow.  It was real, and done by a famous artist.  You ever heard of the expression the tail end of the cow? As in the tail end is never as valuable in Art as the front end?  So this piece is... the south side of the buffalo.  We got it restored, and the frame fixed.  I hung it and enjoyed it..then I turned on the cooler last summer and the canvas started to look like it was sagging.  So, back in the box and back in the closet.  The funniest part is...Dad could have sold it back in the seventies...sent it back east and everything, didnt get the price he wanted...so in my opinion, it was pretty much worth five bucks.  That is what he spent on it anyway.  I always say, something is as valuable as a buyer will make it.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 30, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> and why not another one?  seems that no one posts here any more so it's only the Pdude and his moronic art.....



Painter !! I'm here with you bro ! what the hell happened to 4U ??
Youre art isny moronic bro ! Come on now If I can deal with the lifes ** so can you...
Mojave momma is my therapist ? ...lol GOD I love that woman and Brother call me if you need to talk ! PM comin Bro !! ~


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 30, 2009)

Painterdude - I miss them to. I don't know what really happened but I don't care. A loss is a loss. I was also freaked out by the mod comment in the BHC about contacting Comcast. Freaked and sad.
And I don't care who sees this comment.....


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 30, 2009)

P'Dude, I'm so glad you're feeling better this morning. And I'm glad SM was here to help you through a tough spot last night. Any of us living with disabilities knows the dark parts come unbidden, and without warning. They slap us upside the head, toss us on the floor, and put a choke hold around our necks. You live within the bipolar spectrum, and that's a really tough place to be. But look how well you handle it!  Yes, there are some downs, but you don't stay there in that space a long time. You always manage to come out of it, thank goodness! 

Your BP'ness is part of what makes YOU so unique. And fascinating! It also makes you feel deeply, and experience types of paranoia I'll never truly understand, because I haven't had to go through that. But I'm always amazed at how you can take the depths of misery and CREATE such wondrous works of art!  

I'm loving the pictures you've posted here since my last visit. Oh, that I had one tenth of your talent and ability to express emotions on a blank page like you do. It's just amazing!

Why, I think if I were you, I'd be walking around with a puffed-up chest all the time!  

And that goes for you too, Meds. What you create in glass is nothing short of magnificent!!!  

I am surrounded by such talent, such inspiration. I think it's pretty cool that you talented folks share so freely, and allow us to see inside your world, allow us to touch your talent by viewing it unfettered. 

Let that art be your salvation. It's such an incredible gift to be able to create artwork! 

MORE, MORE, MORE!!!!!


----------



## meds4me (Dec 30, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> P'Dude, I'm so glad you're feeling better this morning. And I'm glad SM was here to help you through a tough spot last night. Any of us living with disabilities knows the dark parts come unbidden, and without warning. They slap us upside the head, toss us on the floor, and put a choke hold around our necks. You live within the bipolar spectrum, and that's a really tough place to be. But look how well you handle it!  Yes, there are some downs, but you don't stay there in that space a long time. You always manage to come out of it, thank goodness!
> 
> Your BP'ness is part of what makes YOU so unique. And fascinating! It also makes you feel deeply, and experience types of paranoia I'll never truly understand, because I haven't had to go through that. But I'm always amazed at how you can take the depths of misery and CREATE such wondrous works of art!
> 
> ...





Any questions why we LOVE this Woman ?


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 30, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

can't come up with any myself!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 30, 2009)

ROFL!  You guys are too funny and you're embarrassing the crap outta me!

Lord, how about posting some of your beautiful bud pictures here to the art club? I still have your BPOM picture on my screensaver. That picture still makes me swoon!


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll see what I can dig up for you mm... don't have any buds currently but I'll dig back into the archives a bit and see if there are some un-released that I can share just for you.

did anyone see my stained glass photoshop contribution a while back?  Am I the only one that thought those were neat...  oh well, no biggie.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 30, 2009)

lord, I bet I cant remember if I saw it....post it again....post it again...stoner here.

Yeps, Mojave is a Jewel.  She types real well too.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 30, 2009)

Amen to that !       ^^^^^      Def post up some work ! I know I didnt see it !


----------



## meds4me (Dec 30, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Painterdude - I miss them to. I don't know what really happened but I don't care. A loss is a loss. I was also freaked out by the mod comment in the BHC about contacting Comcast. Freaked and sad.
> And I don't care who sees this comment.....



Well said OHC ! The hard part is making sure we "remind " ourselves to be open to what others are really trying to say...
R U related to Mojave ??? Just feeling the vibes from here ....


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 30, 2009)

ok, one more time then.  I keep forgetting I'm one of the only sober stoners around these parts.   









http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=592660&postcount=204


----------



## meds4me (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice Lord ! the bottom one reminds me of the micro ( macro?) shots ive been taking with my eyeclops ~


----------



## 420benny (Dec 30, 2009)

lord, pic 1 is hot. Cool colors playing on warm, warm on cool, lightest area near the darkest one. NICE!


----------



## painterdude (Dec 31, 2009)

mojave......you are making my 'golf balls' swell with pride.....and.....who ever played golf with blue balls anyways? I truly believe that everybody loves your sweet arse.....except that one redneck rooster butt sucking tobacco chewing beer drinking slobbering idiotic moronic trailer trash tire kicking politically incorrect troll who has the audacity to think he has an IQ above 70 and who doesn't have a middle name because his mother knew he would never remember it much less be able to spell something with more than three letters in it

You know what's weird mojave, I really don't realize when I am on a 'down' cycle.....and I am truly amazed when you guys think I am crashing.....and I keep forgetting to take my VA meds.....

Art is fun.......but........dealing with the power players......sheeeeeeeeettttttt

I think my biggest problem is dealing with the authority figures and keeping myself in check........and holding it together......one day at a time I guess

So mojave, thanks again for being there for me and meds and tc and 4u and UK and TheOldHippieChick who isn't old at all and everyone else who you have helped with your saintly advice.......you are my Mother Teresa....or the Wheelchair *****.....I love you babe, Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Dec 31, 2009)

Sir Lord........I really like your Photoshop stuff.......and......I too love to play
.......and I don't have a favorite, I like them all.......so, how about some more?
Three doesn't qualify you as a true freak, more, more, more......


----------



## painterdude (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey DUCK........I don't care if I am recognized, in fact, I would be totally surprised if that happened......and all my self portraits don't really look like me......or......that's what the wifey says

She is extremely critical and drives me nuts when she is looking at anything that is in the process of completion.......In fact I'd rather she would take a bath or do her laundry or take a nap or go to work at her cute store or feed the kitties or train our doggie not to bark at cars

But DUCK I do appreciate the advice

But I am nuts and that creates some different problems when it comes to security situations


----------



## painterdude (Dec 31, 2009)

tcbudskibabe......nice buffalo butt.....what a great painting, and what a wonderful price......you are so lucky to be able to open the closet once in awhile and see this creature.....too bad about the climate in your house though.....canvas temps are tricky, ask anybody who works in a museum

meds......jesus, be careful my friend, and don't we both know who should be the 'Woman of the Year' or maybe the friggin Decade or the frickin Half Century.......

OldHippieChick......let's see some art, anything will do.......and you are a baby, mojave and I are old.......

oh meds, the reason I call my art 'moronic' is because that is how I feel about it at the moment that I am posting it, and it is probably just that one drawing, painting, sketch, etc., that makes me feel that way.....OK, here is a good example......but I still like it


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Hey DUCK........I don't care if I am recognized, in fact, I would be totally surprised if that happened......and all my self portraits don't really look like me......or......that's what the wifey says
> 
> She is extremely critical and drives me nuts when she is looking at anything that is in the process of completion.......In fact I'd rather she would take a bath or do her laundry or take a nap or go to work at her cute store or feed the kitties or train our doggie not to bark at cars
> 
> ...




Wasn't there some famous painter that all he did was self-portraits and none of them looked like himself?:rofl: 

All it took was a little wine and all the cheese showed up


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 1, 2010)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Well said OHC ! The hard part is making sure we "remind " ourselves to be open to what others are really trying to say...
> R U related to Mojave ??? Just feeling the vibes from here ....


 
No relation - but much appreciation to and for her  
Interestingly I got a neg rep for that post. hahahahaha anonymous of course.... It's all good. 
:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 1, 2010)

*hi painterdude :ciao:

little uk has some more art work for u ,,let me grab the camera she has been experimenting with 3d again :giggle:  ill be back *


----------



## meds4me (Jan 1, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> No relation - but much appreciation to and for her
> Interestingly I got a neg rep for that post. hahahahaha anonymous of course.... It's all good.
> :48:



WHAT ?? That just stupid !!! ~


----------



## meds4me (Jan 1, 2010)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hi painterdude :ciao:
> 
> little uk has some more art work for u ,,let me grab the camera she has been experimenting with 3d again :giggle:  ill be back *



Nice to see yo back ~


----------



## painterdude (Jan 1, 2010)

Old Hippy Chick.......that's a good reason to pass a federal law allowing us to 'hunt humans'

UKbabe......so nice to see you appear, we've all missed you and 4u but 4u doesn't post allot of his kids stuff and I don't even know if he can draw a straight line.......anyways, we are on pins and needles awaiting for her newest creations

Otherwise, I hope all of you had a safe and enjoyable New Year's night....2010 got 69% and Twenty Ten got 21% of the vote from the  people who would be stupid enough to participate in a Poll that actually asked them which would they prefer, 2010 or Twenty Ten

They never called me

Maybe I should give them Smoking Mom's phone number?  Wait, I don't have her phone number......so......she will have to post her preference here in the Art Club

Over and out.......Pdude.......it's half time in California


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 1, 2010)

*HAHAH grandpa  
ok well heres her latest creations 

pic one a xmas scene




pic 2 is a gingerbread house we made 



pic 345 amazing what ya can do with parcel packaging  






painterdude happy newyear and may you and her indoors  be blessed all year round  


hi meds :ciao: 
And 
OHC you got neg repped  for someone elses post ? i agree that is just plain stupid ,
happy newyear  and may it be a good one *


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 1, 2010)

no - go back and read post #261 here.... no biggie. 
And painterdude we don't need to go hunting down humans - I can barely bother to hunt down my shoes.... 
Diggin the Gingerbread House. We made one last year.... our ages were 49,24, and 23. hahahahaha


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 1, 2010)

good to see you around again uk, nice little house your girl put together.  I have always been terrible with building those... no opposible thumbs makes things tough.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2010)

Those gingerbread house kits are a lot of fun.  We ate ours already.  :giggle:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome back UK.

Beautiful and very creative of the lil'UK.  Is so cool how kids think stuff up to do all on their own if given a chance.  If you gave my girl a roll of tape and some paper...there was no telling what she would come up with.  Had to hide the scotch tape round here in those days. ......Now I got tape, but no lil'kid.

Wavin' at you Painter!


----------



## painterdude (Jan 2, 2010)

UKbabe......I think I like the one on top the best but the 'house' looks yummy

Hippie Babe.....I don't hunt, it was just an idea to get rid of the 'nasty' types

tcbudskibabe....I don't remember any tape existing in our house when I was growing up.....maybe some glue that you couldn't open

I am freaked today because our new male cat is missing.....sad sad sad

Waving back at ya tc......and crying


----------



## painterdude (Jan 2, 2010)

thought I'd drop a drawing just for the hell of it.....woops, I wonder if hell or perhaps even heaven are outlawed by the MP Police?

actually lived with this guy in S. Cal during the 1970's, now he is a multi-millionaire and lives near San Francisco, plays golf with unmentionables and drives a $50,000 car that goes 150mph.....I don't know if he liked this drawing because he never wrote back


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

P-Dude dont worry about the cat he's just on the hunt for females. That is the only thing a male will leave a warm bed and food for.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 2, 2010)

I believe the correct words would be '***** cats'.....and I hope you are right but he is fixed and was living with two ***** cats already....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe he needed some strange. Being fixed just means he can get all he wants and not have to worry about child support:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2010)

painterdude said:
			
		

> I believe the correct words would be '***** cats'.....and I hope you are right but he is fixed and was living with two ***** cats already....




a tom cat ...a male cat is called a tom cat, painterdude


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> a tom cat ...a male cat is called a tom cat, painterdude


 
:yeahthat: 

:giggle:


----------



## painterdude (Jan 2, 2010)

DUCK.....my TOM cat likes ***** cats.....but I knew that

He's still gone.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2010)

:spit:


----------



## painterdude (Jan 3, 2010)

Going on two days missing, wifey and I are searching the woods for any sign of a struggle with some kind of nasty, meat eating creature.....so far nothing...so we are waiting for him to return after he gets sick of his ***** cat


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2010)

Hope your kitty turns up unharmed.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2010)

That will never happen til you get him fixed. p-dude 

he will come back and lick his wounds, waiting till his ear is healed then he will be back out catting around. Putting you and Mrs. PainterDude  on edge again. Need to get him fixed if you are keeping him, will save gas searching for him too. think green


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 3, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That will never happen til you get him fixed. p-dude
> 
> he will come back and lick his wounds, waiting till his ear is healed then he will be back out catting around. Putting you and Mrs. PainterDude on edge again. Need to get him fixed if you are keeping him, will save gas searching for him too. think green


 
*Painterdudes TOM cat that is a ***** cat  has been fixed he quoted that a few pages up do you not read  


on the other hand 

is he back yet P DUDE ,,i hope so ,*


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 3, 2010)

P'Dude, I sure hope he is home safe and sound by now......holding you in my thoughts. Is this the cat that plays with Raku?


----------



## painterdude (Jan 5, 2010)

DUCK.....his nut sack is empty....MOM....thanks and he is a full grown male, beautiful, sweet and soft fur like a rabbit 

UKbabe.....thanks for checking on the kittie, he still is MIA

mojave.....Raku loves all the cats, plays with the two girls but Smokey was just someone he could harass when he was drinking water out of Raku's bowl

Been spreading the search to other neighbors that live further away from our place......went down this long driveway and finally got to this house where I met the owner (who I didn't know) and he tells me about a chimney fire he had on New Year's eve, fire department saving his house, etc.  He hasn't seen Smokey

Went down by the river which is below our property, half mile or so as the crow flies, talked with three different households, and no one has seen Smokey.

Both the wifey and I are yelling out the car windows when we come home just hoping to alert him that we are looking for him.

This is so sad.....thanks everyone for caring, love ya all, Pdude


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

> DUCK.....his nut sack is empty....



Well I would not hold out much hope in finding him then. No reason for a Tom cat to go catting around if he cannot perform. I hope you the best of luck in your endeavors on finding your cat. Say High to Mrs. Painterdude for me


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 5, 2010)

*ahh p dude ,,i sure hope he turns up for you soon ,sending kitty vibes your way eace:,*


----------



## tcbud (Jan 6, 2010)

Im with UK....
sending nice find the kitty vibes up your way....
Hope you and the Missus Painter are well otherwise.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 6, 2010)

so sad to hear about your cat pdude... there is still hope for him to return,  I'll send some kitty mojo your way for a safe return home!


----------



## painterdude (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks everybody......wife and I took a long walk thru the woods, wife was calling and calling and calling for him, making kitty noises, etc.

wife told me later that when he comes back he doesn't get to go outside for a month.....wifey is real positive about him returning.....I'm just sad sad sad


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 6, 2010)

how long has he been gone now pdude?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

*P-dude* I think your Kitty cat is singing  _Born Free_


Say High :ciao: to Mrs Painterdude :ciao: too


----------



## painterdude (Jan 7, 2010)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> how long has he been gone now pdude?



Since New Year's day my friend.....and thanks for the PM....now I understand your question.....maybe he just thinks he's being funny....or.....has a real sick sense of humor


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *P-dude* I think your Kitty cat is singing _Born Free_


 
Do you have an animal shelter to check?  If not....welll....sorry about your kitty.


----------



## meds4me (Jan 7, 2010)

Stay strong P dude ! Thoughts and prayers are with you ~


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2010)

*pdude i havnt given up on your cat just yet ,,toms stray away for weeks sometimes months ,,
ignore all the negative comments ,or  you will be next to go  *


----------



## painterdude (Jan 8, 2010)

hi UKbabe......yeah, this negativity sucks big time and I've been editing my finger tips just to avoid what you suggested might happen

MOM.....we are not idiots, we called the shelter the very first day, but thanks for the thought

meds.....thanks for the love.....wrote you an e-mail today but no pics yet

Making up posters today to staple around the area....wish us luck


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2010)

Back when I was a young teenager, my Grandmother came and visited with her cat. The second she (my Grandmother) opened her car door that cat took off out that car door like someone lit her butt up with some alcohol. Never to be seen again...........or so we thought........ about six years later we found the cat living under a house about 1 mile away. So just maybe someday he will show up...If not stop by the shelter and get another one. There are many cats in the shelters the would just love living with you.

Say Hi to Mrs. Painterdude :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok, I won't offer any more idiotic suggestions to ya then.   

I hope he comes back.  If he doesn't, I'm sure there's a good reason.  Maybe the neighbors have better food.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 9, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I see something here, I cannot be the only one who sees it.
> 
> The second picture is made by a child.
> 
> ...


man, you are _stoned_......


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

You were my inspiration p-dude for my first drawing in 16 blue moons.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You were my inspiration p-dude for my first drawing in 16 blue moons.


 
Very good ducky.  :giggle:  

Here kitty kitty.  Meowww.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 9, 2010)

Im wishing you luck...


----------



## painterdude (Jan 9, 2010)

MOM.....he was spoiled at our house, as are the other two female kitties....they get Braunswieger every morning for a treat, they go nuts for this stuff as does Raku the crazy doggie....when we first brought him home from the shelter he didn't seem to like the expensive cat food that the other guys were eating, so the wifey bought him Ocean Fish Flavored cat food to see if that would get him to eat.....he loved it and so did everyone else.....so I truly doubt if food was an issue

DUCK.....thanks for the story, seems that all thoughts about Smokey should be POSITIVE.....I am making posters right now to put up in the neighborhood 

tc.....thanks for the good feelings, am waving at ya and hope your TV reception arrives before one o'clock today.....Warren Sapp doesn't like the jet airplanes, he likes the big, giant, striped kittie cats

4u wants me to tell everybody that he has been on-line for a couple of days and is checking on his friends until he gets found and booted off

DUCK.....I'm so glad that you have been influenced by the Painterdude, keep up the GREAT work....the club always enjoys seeing new art


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2010)

"writing nonsense is fun, taking it seriously is stupidity " 

Per your signature I was just trying to add some comic relief.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 9, 2010)

OK mom, sorry about that......I guess I have lost my sense of humor lately....I had to download Smokey's pictures that I took over x-mas and I cried and cried and had to blow my nose a million times.....I guess funny would be Sarah Palin having an affair with Tiger Woods and being Mrs. December 2010 on his calender.....

I guess I need some clues when you aren't being idiotic and just being clever instead......appreciate your behavior and thanks for caring


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 9, 2010)

If it's any consolation - I once had a cat go away and months later I spotted him up a tree a mile away. They aren't like dogs, they never get to domesticated to make it out there. I don't believe fixing a cat or dog takes away their desire, just their ability to reproduce. He may well have caught a whiff and had to follow it.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for the good thoughts OHChick, but not that old either......but she's not as old as yours truly........good thoughts are great for me, thanks again


----------



## painterdude (Jan 11, 2010)

QUIT YOUR MOANING IT GETS TIRESOME..........and finishes up with........you are the one bringing negativity......unsigned by author

i have to assume this is about me talking about my feeling when our cat disappeared and is MIA

don't understand your logic, you could of been more specific, given examples, and make it INTERESTING..... leave grieving people alone

i don't understand how some people think.  it would be allot easier to make some sense out of this

lost for any more words other than, 'Why?'


----------



## Hick (Jan 11, 2010)

painterdude said:
			
		

> MOM.....he was spoiled at our house, as are the other two female kitties....they get Braunswieger every morning for a treat, they go nuts for this stuff as does Raku the crazy doggie....when we first brought him home from the shelter he didn't seem to like the expensive cat food that the other guys were eating, so the wifey bought him Ocean Fish Flavored cat food to see if that would get him to eat.....he loved it and so did everyone else.....so I truly doubt if food was an issue
> 
> DUCK.....thanks for the story, seems that all thoughts about Smokey should be POSITIVE.....I am making posters right now to put up in the neighborhood
> 
> ...



suspended for 5 days..."why"... for multiple and repeated infractions


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 11, 2010)

oh no... 
gone over the weekned and come back to poor pdude getting suspended. 

hope all is well pdude, and come back soon friend.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 16, 2010)

hi lama, hope your weather is as nice as ours.....

tc......glad you got your TV reception figured out

UKbabe......waving your way


----------



## painterdude (Jan 16, 2010)

In case anybody is interested, I've removed all my attachments for personal reasons.....thanks to all who did post their stuff

Well, I've had to reconsider my decision.....I'm going to put some new ones up and maybe delete some of my posts where I just ramble on and on.....probably not a bad idea


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2010)

That's too bad pdude, I enjoyed your stuff...well except for maybe the crapping dog directed at me.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

Hell since you removed you art, you might as well just delete your first post in this thread and delete this thread as well.


Take you ball and run on home to mommy


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 16, 2010)

Geez...   it's gotten a bit drab in here so I thought I'd start adding some paintings for us to enjoy...   How about some selections today from Vincent Van Gogh...  I'd give my left ear to be able to pronounce his name correct in Dutch...

Vincent Van Gogh 1853 - 1890 

1.  Café Terrace at Night - 1889
2.  The Night Cafe - 1888
3.  Wheat Field with Cypresses - 1889
4.  The Starry Night - 1888


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the great start to my day dirtyolsouth, such beautiful art.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 17, 2010)

Stary Night is one of my all time faves of Vincents.  Thank you for posting them DOS.

Here is Homer and Bart, swimming as sharks!

And, here is a Sidewalk Chalk Drawing.  Viewed from one direction, and then another.  This guy does some awesome work.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2010)

The 1st artist to capture my eye when I was a little kid.  

Charles Shultz.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 17, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hell since you removed you art, you might as well just delete your first post in this thread and delete this thread as well.
> 
> 
> Take you ball and run on home to mommy



ozzy, are you a friend who is just having a mean streak?

never wanted to delete this thread because there are lots and lots of great contributions......remember your owl?

my mother has been dead for 20 years now, why would you want me to take my ball to her?

I re-read all seventeen pages of everyone's posts and you were never negative so why start now?

the reason I removed all my drawings is that I have a paranoid feeling that 'hick' might ban me forever and I wouldn't be able to delete them.....plus I felt like I was hogging the club with way too many drawings

the club was a great idea and I hope it will last awhile longer

and my cat is still MIA

and I love purple today 

and mojavemama, where are you?

tc and meds and lama and UKbabe and Old Hippie Chick....waving and sending good feelings at ya

MOM.....you never wrote me back, how come?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

painter I hope your cat is safe and gets back soon!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

The whole point of my post was to show you how childish removing your pictures were. There are members that have 1000's of pics posted and not just MJ related, and nobody has a problem with it. The "Take you ball and run on home to mommy" saying is what came to mind when I wrote the post. You asked about starting this thread before you did and everybody was find with it. 
Because you did not follow the rules that MarP wanted, it is his site and they are the rules He wanted, It just falls the the Mods to inforce then, and it is my understanding that they discuss everything before they act, you get mad and take thing away from other members that were the ones that wanted them anyway. You in my eye acted like a spoil brat so I treated you like one.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 17, 2010)

Cafe Terrace at Night - my all time favorite. Easy to imagine the restorative power of an evening breeze while reflecting on an enjoyable day, sitting at a table under the terrace .... 

PDude - you gotta chill about Hick. You are in total control about how you perceive your experience here. I'm sure you've heard this before but "Change your thoughts and you change your world" and &#8220;Resentment or grudges do no harm to the person against whom you hold these feelings but every day and every night of your life, they are eating at you&#8221; - Norman Vincent Peale. 

xox 
OHC


----------



## tcbud (Jan 17, 2010)

> &#8220;Resentment or grudges do no harm to the person against whom you hold these feelings but every day and every night of your life, they are eating at you&#8221; - Norman Vincent Peale.



Truer words were never spoken....that is a saying too....

You are right on the money there OHC.  Be a duck, let it run off your back Painter.  I understand the copy right aspect tho.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 17, 2010)

Welllll,I'm bummed to not see any of Pdude's paintings here anymore. Especially since I had a computer crash a week ago, and had to buy a new computer and lost everything. Back up? Yeah, I did that about 3 years ago...ROFL!

I should post a picture of my visiting friend's facial artwork. Yesterday, instead of coming down my wheelchair lift the regular way---she decided to take a flying leap with her chair and bypass the ramp. 

The chair ended up on top of her, and whoa boy, was there a lot of blood making some very interesting patterns on the road. Scared the beejeezus out of me, but fortunately after spending the night in the Trauma unit with her, she's doing great. No broken bones, but a lot of really purty black and blue spots that I think look like some wonderful examples of abstract art on her body. 

And you know what she's ticked about today? Not that she can't move without hurting, but that she has to take dilauded for the pain because she can't inhale and smoke my choice of pain killer. Oh, that and that she didn't get a chance to vote for BPOM (she's a member here too). 

This is my crazy gf from high school who once dragged me into a shoe store with me (I have no legs, but most everyone knows that) and asked the salesman where they kept the "Stumpies." Guy asks, "Stumpies?" and she says, "Yeah, you know---like regular shoes, only they are round and fit on the ends of stumps. We're looking for patent leather ones. So where do you keep 'em?" 

This is the end of week one of her two-week visit. With any luck, she will survive to go home to Michigan! 

And that's where I've been, P'Dude!  And....if you feel generous, I hope you will email me some artwork for my new screensaver! I'm missing your paintings.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 17, 2010)

*hey painterdude waving back at you :ciao: sorry your cat is still mia 

mojave your friend sounds awesome maybe she will let ya take some abstract body art for you to share on here 
and did you get hurt ? 
:rofl: about the stumpie shoes too dam funny :rofl:
*


----------



## painterdude (Jan 17, 2010)

mojave.......you are back and alive, I am so relieved

What a story about your friend.  It's really too bad she can't smoke in the hospital, maybe it's time for some KILLER brownies?

I have gone back and added some drawings, not too many though, but some good friends convinced me that it was a real, stupid, idiotic idea to remove everything.....I will try very hard to please you because you are the President of the fan club......

I do have to lighten up but have had some nasty 'reputations' ever since the cat disappeared.....

So I guess being banned just added some weird fuel to a paranoid firestorm.....I'm OK now and will carry on as usual

Haiti's pictures on the tube are just so overwhelming for me, I wrote a friend in Spain about it, she was over there in July of last year.....she was making jewelry with the kids.....I wanted to ask her if her friends were OK and am waiting for an answer

Hope you are OK and say hi to the Math Dude, waving and sending hugs and kisses at ya, Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, here's an old drawing of a mean doggie......


----------



## painterdude (Jan 17, 2010)

.......and another attack on the Arabs.....


----------



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad to see you on the rebound Painter!

Glad to hear your friend is recovering Mojave...too bad she cant vape with you.

Wonderful to read you UK, all work and no play makes a .....hum,.....makes a buncha money?


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 18, 2010)

:ciao:  pdude... glad to see you back and posting some new art.  We missed ya around these parts, haven't gotten back to your last pm u sent me but I've been real busy over the weekend.  I'll catch up with you soon!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey p-dude still mia on the kitty,what a bummer, maybe time to go get a new one at the shelter. say high to Mrs. Painterdude too


----------



## painterdude (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks DUCK, don't know about getting a new kittie as of yet, in fact we got a phone call (after we put up some posters) and the person thought they had found Smokey.  Wifey went and checked it out.  This guy rescues cats, horses, ducks, goats, and other critters.  Wasn't our cat and the wife had one of her attacks and I had to go and pick her up.  Scary finding a cat!

lama dude......thanks

tc.....thanks, you helped me out on this one

Old Hippie Chick......'truer words were never spoken'....hey, tcbudski already said that....thanks for caring......hick sent me a PM this morning and explained my infractions to me and I wrote him back a real nice PM

waving at UKbabe and the Desert Rat Sweetie Pie

mojave....found lots and lots of new (old and hidden) drawings

I need to smoke more dope you guys these VA meds just don't do the job


----------



## painterdude (Jan 18, 2010)

She is divorcing my wife's son.  Found this last night while on a search and save mission for the Art Club.  It's so much fun to play in Photoshop.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 18, 2010)

This is how I have been feeling lately, weird and weirder, dumb and dumber


----------



## painterdude (Jan 18, 2010)

so.....I want my Teddy Bear to make me feel better


----------



## painterdude (Jan 18, 2010)

2 dog.....god, I forgot to thank you for being so nice and caring, so thanks girl.....

got to go after this one, turkey sandwich with dressing is waiting


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2010)

:ciao: P-dude glad to see the art work :48:


----------



## painterdude (Jan 18, 2010)

ozzy, everybody, which includes you of course, have been working overtime trying to get me straightened out......even got a nice PM from hick and he doesn't want me to get out of hand either.....the consequences would be self-destructive

mojave......hi sweetie pie, do you remember how many drawings and paintings you lost?  I'll try to post more than usual, OK?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2010)

Hahahha, they are all great, but I especially love the dog.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm "feelin'" the dog as well  PD:beatnik: 
I'm happy to find you in a better place today.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 19, 2010)

That dog looks like he knows something, he aint telling.

Thanks Painter, great colors!


----------



## painterdude (Jan 19, 2010)

tc....thanks        Smokin Mommie....thanks     Old Hippie Chick....thanks


----------



## painterdude (Jan 19, 2010)

some drawing, black and white, that are so-called self portraits


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 19, 2010)

*at last ,,my potsmoking adopted grandaddy  posting up his pics again :woohoo:
lovin them P,DUDE 
*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 19, 2010)

*hey pdude heres a couple of pics 
 of the big freeze we had thats just melted  and a couple more from the minx  *


----------



## tcbud (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking excellent PDude.....scruffy you are!

Uk....fine looking from the small one, give her a tcbud thumbs up on the pics!  I am dreading our next bout with snow...keep threatening but not happening yet.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 20, 2010)

That first self portrait reminds me of the art work in the opening of the brit com series "Yes, Minister" and "Yes, Prime Minister". A very similar exagerated pen and ink style.... very nice.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 20, 2010)

hey everybody, mojave just sent me the most wonderful e-mail, even sent a copy to the wifey so she could read it.....thanks girl, love and kisses blowing out to the desert

UKbabe......wow, fricking snow looks real......and please tell the little one that she is the best child artist in the Club

tc.....yes, I am scruffy and the wifey always wants me to 'clean up your act'

Old Hippie Chick.....what a nice comparison but I am not familiar with that art.....thanks


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 20, 2010)

hxxp://www.geraldscarfe.com/gallery.asp?work=Personalities&f=8&ID=539
Here's the artist gallery link. He's well known for the Pink Floyd Wall cover and work in the New Yorker...


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 24, 2010)

I know this thread is more dedicated to people's own artwork (and wow, it's all fantastic!) but i just framed one of my favorite Van Gogh's today and thought i would share..

(sorry about the flash)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2010)

Did I ever post my hideous shroom on this thread?

Oh well, it got the job done.


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I think it's beautiful Mom.  Very creative. What did you use to make it?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you.

Tiny pieces of torn paper.  The gluing was hard since they kept wanting to stick to my fingers.  I won a radio contest with that thing.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 25, 2010)

very cool sm...  what did you win?


----------



## tcbud (Jan 25, 2010)

*Good Morning Painter's Club!*

Looking good *Monkey*, I like your fave too.

*SM*, shroom still looks good, you gonna frame it?

*Painter*...... you gonna dry out mid week?  It is so wet here, even when it isnt raining, it looks like it is because the trees are dripping so much.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2010)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> very cool sm... what did you win?


 
Backstage & also pit passes to the concert.  

tc, it was cheap construction paper and is already fading.  We'll see how it holds up.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 25, 2010)

nice score mom... I bet that was a sweet concert!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2010)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> nice score mom... I bet that was a sweet concert!!!


 
  :woohoo: 

Sure was.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 26, 2010)

MOM......didn't you get to go back stage and pose with the band for special pictures because you won that contest.....you should go back, find your posts and then tell lord where to look for the contest info.....remember all the peeps that were cheering you on?

hi tc......lots of wind here also, water always seems to go away because of our geography, i.e., Pacific Northwest Forest just loves water and seemingly can't get enough of it......


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2010)

Have you found your cat yet p-dude?

Be sure to say High to Mrs. Painterdude for me.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi fellow artists and art appreciators. I want to show off my 4 year old Granddaughters horse drawing. the side picture is a self portrait with lots of hearts over her head. If you look close you can see the hooves. etc.. pretty good detail for her first horse drawing (I think). Later when I get some pictures of my work, I"ll post them. Not great, but so relaxing.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 27, 2010)

*


			
				painterdude said:
			
		


			UKbabe......wow, fricking snow looks real......and please tell the little one that she is the best child artist in the Club
		
Click to expand...


the snow was fricken real 

and looks like ukjnr has a fellow artist joining her *


*excellent artwork ,gone2pot! 
*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

p-dude something to cheer ya up

hXXp://gizmodo.com/photogallery/sadkitty

remember to change the XX to tt

Say High to Mrs. Painterdude


----------



## painterdude (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll check it out Duck....and I said Hi to the Mrs.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 31, 2010)

Well Smokey hasn't come back, so the wifey went to the animal shelter.......her name is Mushie......

She also brought back a big, nasty, mean, kill-the-dog, kill-all-the-other cats, male Siamese who even attacked the wifey......

This cat, who we called Groucho, lasted less than 24 hours.....we replaced him with a female Siamese who is suffering and recovering from a coon or dog attack....no pictures yet

Apparently Groucho's owner had just died after nine years of him being the only cat in the house....a total alpha male who seems to hate everybody....but he was a pretty cat and big and heavy and scary....he's the first cat that scared me to death....by by Groucho


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

P-dude that cat looks so stoned he fell over:laugh:

Hope you and the wifey injoy the new addition to the family

:confused2: cat scared you to death, you now a zombie? :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

:ciao: p-dude

Hope you find a cat that you like and not scared of.:aok:

Say hey to Mrs. Painterdude:ciao:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> the snow was fricken real
> 
> ...



thanks Uk! Ukjr does wonderful art!  I'd love to know how you made the snow show up so well in your pictures, so cool!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

That's one freaky looking cat.  You're awesome to give him a new home.

Sorry about Smokey pdude.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad you found another cat to love, or was that cats?  Hope all is going well up there...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 1, 2010)

LMAO - Poor Groucho - had a run of bad luck. 
I laughed out loud when I expanded that pic. He does look stoned (and mean). 
Good luck with the Siamese.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 1, 2010)

You guys crack me up....this is Mushie sitting up...she is a she

Groucho was a dude, a very mean dude.....never got a pic of him...and he DID NOT LIKE GOING BACK INTO THE CAGE for his long ride back to the shelter

Groucho tried to rip out Raku's eyes the first time they met, Raku was very lucky to get out of the way of about seven very quick paw punches with the claws extended for ultimate damage.....and he growled like a mountain lion, very, very scary

Groucho would be as good as a guard dog, similar to a Doberman or a Wolf

Hate to say it, but he's better off in a cage


----------



## tcbud (Feb 2, 2010)

Mushi is beautiful..... 

tcbud says hello to Painter and Ms. Painter.  How are the tests and such comming on Ms. Painter? She feeling better?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2010)

better the dog then the hunter P-dude

Day High to MrsPainterDude


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 3, 2010)

painterdude said:
			
		

> You guys crack me up....this is Mushie sitting up...she is a she
> 
> Groucho was a dude, a very mean dude.....never got a pic of him...and he DID NOT LIKE GOING BACK INTO THE CAGE for his long ride back to the shelter
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful new cat pdude... your groucho story is still cracking me up.  I've got to be quite though don't want people thinking I'm going crazy over here.

That first pic, was it of Mushie?  Her better side is when she's sitting up, or maybe the though of groucho was still in my head when I looked at it.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 3, 2010)

I totally lost the point as well.... so the "stoned" cat on it's side is Mushy? The ner to be seen again guard dog wolf is Groucho..... ok. When's the pop quiz?


----------



## painterdude (Feb 7, 2010)

DUCK.....I gladly paid for it in Bangkok back in 1965 when the girls didn't have AIDS.....but they did have some nasty stuff that you had to be real careful when you were playing 'doctor' with them....great memories, sweet people


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Feb 7, 2010)

dogs and deer.....girls and horses....aids and nasty stuff...Great Memories????
Wierd art site here


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 7, 2010)

Colorado Lady 1 said:
			
		

> dogs and deer.....girls and horses....aids and nasty stuff...Great Memories????
> Wierd art site here



Just goes to show - art is in the eye of the beholder. 
Besides, it's Painterdudes Art Club  so as far as I'm concerned, we're just along for the ride.....
But guys - please keep the "nasty stuff" talk to a minimum. It's sorta "nasty". ewwww


----------



## painterdude (Feb 9, 2010)

Colorado Lady 21 and OldHippieChick......apparently neither of you served in the Vietnam war....Bangkok was an R&R destination for all the Marines and Army grunts, plus the SEATO Navies and countless civilians who went there for a Religious experience in the Buddhism culture....excuse me for being so crass as to mention STD's, my mistake, I thought you druggies were 'hip' to that kind of crap......and I don't care if you say anything that comes to your minds when you post in the Art Club....it's fascinating to read your thoughts.....just don't tell me it's a WEIRD site, keep that kind of thought to yourself


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 9, 2010)

I know what Bangkok is and has been since Vietnam. I don't live under a rock. I can recognize when someone else is defending me as well. 
"You druggies"?????


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 9, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> That's one freaky looking cat.


 
I agree.

PD, do you honestly think showing a dog doing what it is doing to a dead animal is suitable for a MJ forum?

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Feb 9, 2010)

> I thought you druggies



Not good Painter......you gonna get yourself a heap of ....hum.... words from me now.  I did not care for the humpin dog, tho the rack on that animal was a pretty nice one.  It is your thread, agreed....but dang....calling a bunch of folks at a MJ site "druggies", not the way to win friends and influence people at all.  I personally dont need to hear about anyones sexual exploits with exploited women during ANY war.  I guess I could have said that in a PM, but I didnt, maybe I am just in a bad MOOD too.  You do not corner the market on moods dude.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 9, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Not good Painter......you gonna get yourself a heap of ....hum.... words from me now.  I did not care for the humpin dog, tho the rack on that animal was a pretty nice one.  It is your thread, agreed....but dang....calling a bunch of folks at a MJ site "druggies", not the way to win friends and influence people at all.  I personally dont need to hear about anyones sexual exploits with exploited women during ANY war.  I guess I could have said that in a PM, but I didnt, maybe I am just in a bad MOOD too.  You do not corner the market on moods dude.



You got that right sister. I was thinking I was being all "***** Moanal" 

I think I'll make gato tacos for dinner.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

I say it Weird a painterdude posting photographs instead of paintings Now that's :confused2: 

PS I'm a POTHEAD not druggie get it right


----------



## tcbud (Feb 9, 2010)

*Ozzy*, I am a red neck, due to the fact that I have red hair, covers the neck, so Red Neck discribes me.  And I take a few meds, that are drugs, so maybe druggie discribes me too, but HYPOcondriac just pisses me off.  Most Any "Name Calling" is gonna get a rise out of me.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

I am a stoner, a midnight toker, but not a druggie.

I hate pills, needles, and alcohol, but love weed.




> Most Any "Name Calling" is gonna get a rise out of me.




Hi there RED:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

I can understand that just having a joke while taking too big a toke


----------



## tcbud (Feb 9, 2010)

Actually Answer to RED duck.  Seems in a universe far far away, in a time long long ago...that was my name.

Dont be blowing that hit Ozzy, you can laugh on the inside....it can be done.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 9, 2010)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tcbud again."


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

> in a time long long ago...that was my name.





I cannot remember that far back, but my name was probably edit duck


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't anyone call me a redneck...I may have long red hair and live in the south...but the back of my neck is a pale pink.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Don't anyone call me a redneck...I may have long red hair and live in the south...but the back of my neck is a pale pink.





:rofl: that is to funny...pinkneck:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :rofl: that is to funny...pinkneck:rofl:


 
What's yers look like ducky?  Covered in feathers I presume?  :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> What's yers look like ducky?  Covered in feathers I presume?  :giggle:




I cannot see the back of my neck since I have no mirrors and my head cannot get turned enough to see:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

I always thought ducks could turn their heads all around....

*You imposter!!!*

:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Just goes to show - art is in the eye of the beholder.
> Besides, it's Painterdudes Art Club  so as far as I'm concerned, we're just along for the ride.....
> But guys - please keep the "nasty stuff" talk to a minimum. It's sorta "nasty". ewwww



PD may have started the thread..that making it _his_ as in "original poster', but in no other capacity. ... that doesn't imply in ANY manner, that it can breech the rules of "our" forum by offending the members. 
If you find any post offensive in nature, please... report it to the staff ASAP


> If you find *any* posts in these Forums to be offensive or objectionable, please contact us via email to the address offered as a contact for the Forums or use the 'report this post' button in the discussion forums. If we determine that removal of a post or posts is necessary, we will make all reasonable efforts to do so in a timely manner........
> Pictures of inappropriate content can be deleted by the site staff without warning. *Please, just be polite and considerate of all the other members.* Picture yourself in a giant auditorium full of thousands of people from across the world. Don't do anything here that would be offensive if you put it on a giant screen in front of all the people in that auditorium. Common sense should be applied when thinking of this rule.





> I agree.
> 
> PD, do you honestly think showing a dog doing what it is doing to a dead animal is suitable for a MJ forum?


..  _NO_ ..I don't...
it would actually be nice to see even an occasional post _about_ marijuana from some of these members, rather than just use MP as  their personal blog.


----------



## Colorado Lady 1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'm 67 years old, I know all about vietnam and what it and our government did to our fathers, mothers, brothers and sisters.

And YOU DRUGGIES??? Where'd that come from??????
All I know is that I was enjoying this Art site and the colorful, creative art posted here, especially TCs Grandmas art and of all of our kids and grandkids.  Then next page I see dogs and deer and the other mentioned "wierdness." 

So, like they say "If you don't like what's on the screen, change the channel"

"CLICK"


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

My oppinion is that if Pdude is just another one of those folks that thinks Marijuana is the same as other illegal drugs, and that we are all "druggies" because we smoke...maybe a site dedicated all aspects of Marijuana is not the right site for him....maybe you need to try beastiality.com or something.

I think labeling pot smokers as druggies is about as offensive as you can get.  It also shows me that you are not part of our solution, but part of our problem.  If you were to call me a druggy on the streets, well you better have some pockets to carry your teeth in.  I never come into this thread, but I had to see for myself......Offensive and Wrong!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, didn't know that the word 'druggies' would freak everybody out....

Potheads, stoners, dopers, etc., apparently didn't appeal to me at the time I was posting, hence I used 'druggies' and it's only connotation was that it implied that you guys smoke allot of marijuana, more than I do to be exact.

I have never stuck a needle in my arm to get high and I sincerely hope that none of you have.

It appears to me that several members of the Art Club didn't approve of the 'Dog/Dead Dear' picture.  Wifey didn't like it either.  For some reason I found it fascinating, the dog exerting his dominance over such a huge animal.  To quote 'tc', 'nice rack'.  I won't do that again.

My paranoia is setting in and you guys make me feel unwanted.

Oh, and I want to clear something up, the Bangkok references were in reaction to something DUCK said in a previous post.  I lived there for a year and apparently am having some PTSD issues.  That would be 'Post Traumatic Sex Disorders'.

And, legalize_freedom, you made me think, 'Why do you know about beastiality.com?'  

Hick, thanks for stopping by and doing your job.

Colorado Lady 1, do you remember this guy?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL...Pdude...nothing, why is that a real site???...lol


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2010)

PD,:shocked: :holysheep: Extremly grossed out and I didn't even see the pictures. Druggies? What the?





> Potheads, stoners, dopers, etc., apparently didn't appeal to me at the time I was posting, hence I used 'druggies' and it's only connotation was that it implied that you guys smoke allot of marijuana, more than I do to be exact


.

Why do you care how much people smoke? Nevermind, I don't need to know, this is not the link for me.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey legalize, lighten up....I'm proud of you for being a survivor and weathering the past and for telling me what a butt head I am

The idiot remark was supposed to be funny because I hardly have any teeth left....and the VA won't pay for my dental work....which includes pulling out about 50% of my remaining teeth

But I apologize for my 'name calling'....I want to be a better person than that

And....I'm a sitting duck for a right hook, any kind of upper cut or jabs....you could probably break my jaw, crush my orbital socket and I wouldn't be able to do anything about it....haven't been in a fight since 7th grade and I'm not going to start now

Lets smoke the peace pipe....

And....I am very, very sorry about the 'druggie' reference....had no idea of the repercussions....it seems that I am the IDIOT....

Pdude


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2010)

I do not think we need neither of those kind of posts including yours LF.  I am sure you have read the rules. Maybe should have kept the rant in a pm, just a thought. I just do not approve/like/or enjoy the reading of either of the posts.


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Pdude...there was really no reason for the bad rep, and calling me an f'ing idiot.  I didn't threaten you personally, lol...how could I?  I don't even know you.  What I said was if someone was to call me a druggy on the street, Yes I would knock their teeth out.  To me those are very strong words!  I have been a druggy...it's not a nice place to be!  But there is a huge difference of me nodding out in some crappy hotel room with a needle in my arm, not being a dad, husband or friend to anyone...and the guy that I am today that burns a doobie everyonce in awhile to escape reality, or to help me with my jumpy nerves (I have PTSD also).  I am nothing like that guy I was a few yrs ago...when I was a druggy, and I'm certainly not proud of it, but some of us have to get to the bottom in life to find a reason to carry on.  I'm just very offended by you catogorising pot smokers in with real/hard drugs.  If you feel that way about MJ...then I guess I don't understand why you are a member here.  An F'ing idiot huh?....well I'm not the smartest dude in the world, lol...but I don't lay around drooling on myself either....so call it what you like buddy...your oppinion of me means about as much as mine of you...



now, now legal'... _NO where_ were you called an "f'ing" _anything_. Let's not blow things outta'' proportion with misquotes..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 11, 2010)

*ok has anyone got any art work ?

well update on the little uk 
she won an art set with  her pic and name to be shown in her fav childrens art magazine,
with a piece i all ready posted in here  ,,but to get the thread bavck to art ill repost  




*


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2010)

nice job girl


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 11, 2010)

your right Duck, and Hick...I had to go back and re-read, but your right to.I guess he didn't use the "f'ing" part, non the less this should have been said in PM's like Duck there mentioned...sorry for the rant....I'll delete it now


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2010)

I like .._blooming_ idiot LF... and some of us are in full bloom!..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 11, 2010)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ok has anyone got any art work ?
> 
> well update on the little uk
> she won an art set with  her pic and name to be shown in her fav childrens art magazine,
> ...



_*AWESOME*_


----------



## painterdude (Feb 11, 2010)

OK, I'm 'blooming cool' today, legalize and I are cool, UK your little one 'way' cool.....

Let's get back to some art....or cartoons....and....thanks for stopping by hick and thanks for being so cool....

Trivia question:  How many Americans have been arrested for Marijuana since 1965.......answer will be posted later


----------



## painterdude (Feb 12, 2010)

OK, the answer to the question:  In that 45 year period there were 25,000,000 arrests....just think how much the lawyers made


----------



## Col. Kif (Feb 13, 2010)

Cable Damascus Seax knife.

Hand Forged, Free hand hollow ground, Hand heat treated, Hand finished.

Forgeable Bronze bolster and end cap, select grade Bocote wood handle. 

11 3/8" overall 6 3/4" Blade  Balances at the bolster.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 14, 2010)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ok has anyone got any art work ?
> 
> well update on the little uk
> she won an art set with  her pic and name to be shown in her fav childrens art magazine,
> ...


I was showing my Granddaughter where I put her horse painting. Some girl at pre school told my (Christy)  that she wasn't a good (artist) because she (Christy) didn't stay in the lines! I started showing her how proud I was of her work. I was showing her your little one work too. I was thrilled to see some Van Gogh and told her about him and how important it is NOT to stay in the lines that somebody else drew. I was relieved to see that the 'drama' is over and we are back to posting art. 
Please tell your little artist that another young girl (Chisty) and her wanna be young Grandma LOVE her art. Congratulations on the magazine publishing her piece.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 15, 2010)

i have seen other threads get shutdown for less.

So clearly this site plays to favorites.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 15, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i have seen other threads get shutdown for less.
> 
> So clearly this site plays to favorites.


 
This is a really good and positive site. I am sure that MP realizes how much this means to many members. A little tiff is not enough to shut down a site. Art work is very controversial. Some art offends, but it still stirs emotions, just one of the beauties of art. I am proud of the way MP handled this and Painter Dude too. He gracefully accepted his suspension, came back and appologized, and we are moving on.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 15, 2010)

Gone2pot, hi from the Pdude.....I really appreciate your enthuiasiasm about art, and I totally agree with you about the need for the Club's existance

I have promised myself to become extremely positive when posting and will not comment on any more negative posts


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Just for you pdude...

Can anyone guess what her mouth is made out of???

:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

And my favorite...so strange, all that snow.  But beautiful none the less.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 15, 2010)

......MOM, could it be some old 'bud' that wasn't worth smoking and was truly destined to become a mouth in a snow woman?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Nope, not even close.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Pdude. I love that you started an art club. I haven't seen all the pages but I've enjoyed all that I've seen. I was raised with art and artists, and I love all types. Sure there are pieces I wouldn't put in my home that I've seen in museums and at art shows too, but no one to date has tried to make me put something I don't want into my home, LOL. An artist is likely to have to paint sculpt photograph etc.. the oddest things. Beauty in everything. At one University I had an art professor say that most artists are forced to (I don't want to get in trouble for breaking rules so I'll say sell themselves in a similar manner to street workers) which is so sad. An artist sees something that many do not, yet they are compelled to try to put what they see or feel into a form of art. There will always be those that don't see what you did, even other art lovers. 
I think you have it right to just ignore the negatives, but I also think some of your more controversial pieces are better PM'd to those you know won't be shocked. You are a very talented artist. 

SM.. I'm afraid to guess what the snow girls mouth is made of, :rofl:
I do have guesses, I'm just afraid to post them!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2010)

> SM.. I'm afraid to guess what the snow girls mouth is made of,:rofl:
> I do have guesses, I'm just afraid to post them!!!




:yeahthat:


----------



## painterdude (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, seems like it's getting more obvious and it also seems like my first  guess was way off.....OK, guess number two is that when a dog defecates in your yard right after you built a snow woman, you picked it up and shoved it in the middle of her face, right underneath the carrot nose.  Although this sounds horrible and misogynistic, it does make a great, smelly, quite unusual and creative snow woman's mouth.

You could of gone thru your kittie litter box but I'm assuming you just 'saw it, grabbed it and stuck it into your snow-ball head'

And why is everybody afraid?  This is the Art Club and MOM has created a MIXED MEDIA SCULPTURE.....no big deal, it's real, dig?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

:spit:  Um no pdude.  

I bet you could figure it out if you tried real hard.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Gone2pot....some of my classmates went to Otis Art Institute in Los Angeles, got their Masters and then went nuts in the 1970's....way to many  hard drugs and the crazy California life style waylaid them for a long, long time.  I am in contact with several artists, a sculpture, a film maker, an animator, a painter, a potter and a teaching artist/painter.  Only one isn't in it for money.  

I don't begrudge them for making a living, but in some cases it could influence what you are creating, i.e. a product that would sell.

So I am lucky, very lucky that I don't have to commercialize my art.  Mojavemama wants me to have an exhibition.  She thinks the world should see some of the hundreds of pieces of art that I have created.  I guess I'm just too old for that kind of scene.  This suffices and I do get some feedback, whether negative or positive, it's still feedback.  I will admit the negative stuff is hard to understand.

My art teachers also said, 'Never prostitute yourself to the public'.

So, thanks for being so eloquent and articulate.....Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Feb 16, 2010)

....when you smoke your stash, and it's early in the AM, and you don't know what's going to happen, these things seem to pop up....


----------



## painterdude (Feb 16, 2010)

.....or something like this.....


----------



## painterdude (Feb 16, 2010)

.....or just playing with your colors and shapes....


----------



## painterdude (Feb 16, 2010)

......or this could happen....


----------



## painterdude (Feb 16, 2010)

.....and then you could play with a drawing in Photoshop....


----------



## painterdude (Feb 16, 2010)

.....MOM, I give up, I thought I nailed it....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

painterdude said:
			
		

> .....MOM, I give up, I thought I nailed it....



You give up too easily pdude.    But since you did, I'll go ahead and show ya...:rofl:

Brazil nuts...unshelled.  

There ya have it.  Hahahahhaha.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey P&#8217;Dude! 

Yes, I certainly DO think it&#8217;s time you had an exhibition. You have a large body of work and it would not seem to be an unobtainable or unduly stressful job to select 10 or 12 pictures to exhibit in your local area. If you aren&#8217;t comfortable starting in a gallery, why not consider a coffee shop, hair salon, or restaurant that exhibits artists work on their walls for the enjoyment of their clientele? 

If I were in charge of choosing which dozen out of your large selection of art pieces, here are 11 pieces I think would be appropriate and interesting for an exhibition for the general public. I have deliberately avoided political, religious, scatological or just plain gross artwork, because my goal would be to draw people into the pictures, the colors, the line work, the textures--and not turn anyone off. 

1. Gunter The Sculptor
2. Doyle-King
3. A-Dude
4. Another Babe
5. Fat, Fat Mike
6. Guess Who? (Looks like HOUSE!)
7. Me in May 06
8. Old Sailor
9. Sept 24, 2009 Portrait
10.  Yo, Adrian
11. Jana-Perhaps

I chose these particular pieces for their ability to convey emotion and movement through line and color. Also, for the somewhat cohesiveness of these pieces--they seem to fit as a whole together, with similar elements. Also, because they are non-offensive and have broader appeal for a public exhibition. 

I hope you will consider it, P&#8217;Dude. I think it would be a very worthwhile and satisfying project, and it would be absolutely delightful for you to get some local positive feedback for your talent.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 17, 2010)

mojavi, you have to quit doing this, it's embarrassing me...it sounds like a big hassle and you have to buy the wine for the 'opening'....

.....thanks for thinking of me....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey P-Dude open your own web space Put your art up there If some one would like it start a auction for the peice some one wants.


----------



## Hick (Feb 17, 2010)

painterdude said:
			
		

> mojavi, you have to quit doing this, it's embarrassing me...it sounds like a big hassle and you have to buy the wine for the 'opening'....
> 
> .....thanks for thinking of me....



....now you're just being _selfish_ Dude...
The world is being deprived ...
Just buy a couple o' them big o' boxes of wine.... you know.. the $5.98 p/gallon stuff!..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 17, 2010)

there's that site etsy (?) for auctions.... just a thought ...... something to do.

You know, loads of people can paint but not many can do faces well. my hats off to you painterdude.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 17, 2010)

Let me know where the showing is.....
I would seriously consider comming up and holding a plastic glass of that cheap wine as I viewed your Artwork.  I am not saying I would drink it, just hold it.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 17, 2010)

hick....you are such a comedian....the wifey drank cheap wine before the heart stuff made her quit....I always thought it was way too sweet, but I like any kind of Red Wine

tc....I always hated those plastic wine glasses, spilled too many of them in my drinking days

OZZY.....thanks for thinking about me and I'm glad the doggie is expected to recover without any complications

OHC....thanks for the good thoughts


----------



## painterdude (Feb 17, 2010)

.....OK, got stoned perhaps, and then wanted to do something really different....

....and hick...I really want to thank you for your interest in the 'Club'....it's blooming cool


----------



## Col. Kif (Feb 17, 2010)

More "Hard Art"

Since my other post went without comment... I guess people here don't see this as a sculptural and textural medium rather than just its functional aspect...




I made everything you see above by hand. The knife is 1084 high carbon steel, hand forged, hand ground, hand heat treated, hand finished. The bolster & pin are simple brass. The handle is Purpleheart, a super dense Amazonian hardwood with a white bone spacer. The Torc is handforged & twisted bronze. The celtic knot was a simple practice piece, made from .060 Brass sheet, pierced with a small drill and hand sawed with a jeweler's saw, then detailed with a hand graver.




The Pattern Damascus steel was made from reclaimed industrial bandsaw blade & pure nickle foil. The Handle is hand selected, 22 year aged Spanish briar burl. Its sharp as a razor and I use it to top/fim, trim and take cuttings.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2010)

I like your knives there *Col. kif* just couldn't see the knife as well in the first pic. Do you have a homemade forge?


----------



## Col. Kif (Feb 17, 2010)

Although I have made several "Home Made" venturi forge burners from black iron pipe and tweeco tips... and many shells from Reclaimed propane bottles. The one I use is a professional model from NC tool... I've had it for about 15 years.

I wish I could show folks more but my makers mark is known in several circles and I don't want to be identified here.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful *Col Kif*.  I think the knives would be considered Art.  My ex used to buy the blades or make them hiimself from Planer Saw Blades, then put the handles on the knifes, he did some sweet work using Deer Antler handles.  Yours tho, are in a whole different catagory.  Beautiful, just beautiful.  Damaskas steel has intrigued me since I first saw a knife that had all those whorles and patterns.

*Painter*, I hate those plastic glasses too.....for some reason.  Dont know why, maybe because they are at the social gatherings that I hate to go to the most.  Tho, as I said, let me know when the show is...... and I will hold one and cheer your work.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful, Col Kif! I can't even begin to imagine how much time and love you put into making them. Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 18, 2010)

Love the knives COL!  I have experimented with hand forging, being a metal worker by trade...but I am definately no artist!  Very nice work!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 18, 2010)

So.....I read the Manifesto.....this guy got screwed by a CPA who forgot to include the wife's UNREPORTED income  of $12,000 plus, but never found out how much he owed the IRS in taxes and fines....

Been there myself, just paid them off, and got on with my life, no big deal, never gave suicide a thought....

So RIP dude, you burned your house down almost killing your family and whoever owned the plane is probably really peed off

Oh, and the two people in the hospital with burns aren't too happy either

Personally, you should of gotten really stoned instead of writing it all down for us to read


----------



## painterdude (Feb 19, 2010)

Col, I'm so sorry not to mention that your knives are definitely sculptures of the finest kind....we are all proud of your work....show us more


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 19, 2010)

PDude, thanks! I agree with MM, you certainly have a large collection of pieces and you could do an amazing show. I just want to toss another idea out there. The Laguna art festival might be a great place to exhibit. I think it is every June. I could be wrong about the number, but I believe you need 4 pieces that are cohesive. My Uncle used to do it every year. I loved all of the art he did for the festival. Even if you just go for a good time it would be fun. Do you keep all of your work???!!! Wow. Please tell me they're not packed away in closets.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 19, 2010)

P'Dude, I hope you won't kick me out for posting this picture. It's not exactly artwork, but it sure got my attention since this dress is made out of...TOILET PAPER!  And you KNOW how much I love to do Toilet Paper Origami! So forgive me, I just couldn't resist sharing....


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 19, 2010)

MM, toilet paper?! :rofl: 
really beautiful wedding dress, I just hope it was a warm sunny, dry day :giggle:
COL. K, amazing skill. I don't know how you forge knives, heat and hammer? Really beautiful work.


----------



## Col. Kif (Feb 20, 2010)

This one was in NZ last I heard. Was made for a interesting Gentleman from So Cal.  He was paralyzed in a climbing accident... so he became a world-class chef.  He had Scottish ancestry and wanted a Victorian style Dirk for when he went to the Highland games.

It's a 1095 carbon steel blade with a 3/4 spine & traditional file work. The fittings are hand sculpted brass. The handle is Clarinet grade blackwood with simulated ivory spacers (They are specially processed, dyed and distressed cow bone, impregnated under vacuum with resin so it has smooth gloss like real ivory)




This is a small whittling knife made from cable damascus, filed bronze bolster and vanilla stained Spanish briar burl.

I've done more than my share of planer knife blades & re-worked files too... I'm not a world class smith like those I learned from but there's something... elemental ... about working with hot steel and shaping it under the hammer.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 20, 2010)

Stunning pieces. Your world class smithy instructors are sure to be extremely proud of you and your talent. I love the handle on the Dirk. It looks like it would fit perfectly into the palm and grip as if it were a part of it's owner.  I love it!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 21, 2010)

mojavemama....KICK YOU OUT?  Will never happen babe....do you do porno Toile Gami?  That wedding dress is very hard to believe in it's reality....but it did give me momentarily bad cartoon ideas....can't say anymore, my EDITOR BUTTON just went off and I erased my next comment..

Thanks for the e-mail on Michigan Ice Skating....when I grew up in Wisconsin we skated on the Rock River...I had terrible, weak ankles...and it was always cold and my feet were cold and my ears were frozen and I had rubber coated mittens which froze your fingers real quick....god I love Oregon's coastal weather


----------



## painterdude (Feb 21, 2010)

Gone2pot.....been there (Laguna Art's Festival) back in the early 1970's....was there with another potter and we didn't sell squat but met a bunch of stoners and longhairs and I think we had fun, but not sure about that...and I think you had to go thru JURY selection to get a booth.....we also did a festival in Monterey and one in Los Angeles.....and some others that I don't remember

I remember meeting a woman who was from England and she hand-painted eggs...

And, having lived in Southern California (Orange County) during the entire period from 1970 thru 1976 I promised myself that I would never return

I like to go to San Francisco, love the people, love the food and love their politics.....The First Amendment is alive and well down there....


----------



## painterdude (Feb 21, 2010)

Col......you are a master of this craft, just accept that fact....and show us more..you keep blowing my mind with your sculptures.....am so glad you are a proud member of this crew of artists, too bad we can't get together and have a party somewhere because I would love to meet you in person....thanks again


----------



## Col. Kif (Feb 21, 2010)

You folks are the ones that blow me away.... I've tried for years to get the stuff in my head down on paper... so far a 7 yr old could outdo my attempts at drawing and painting.

I'm really digging the paper dress... I've heard of duct tape and such but that is so beautiful and delicate.

I'm having to dig deep for stuff to share that doesn't identify me....




This is a San Mai (Nickel strand cable damascus with a 1095 center) belt knife. The fittings are simple white brass and the handle is select grade cocobolo.
It's owner is in a hot and sandy place for the 4th time in her carreer.




This is just a simple utility knife 1084 high carbon blade, edge quenched. Fileworked spine and ricasso, small mosaic pin and cocobolo handle.
This one went out as part of a trade between knifemakers.... whereabouts are unknown.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 22, 2010)

So Colonel, where do you get all these wood pieces for your handles?  They are so exotic and beautiful.  I've heard that there is a Samurai sword maker south of town that teaches apprentices in the art of sword making but have never met him.


----------



## Col. Kif (Feb 23, 2010)

The wood you ask?   Well there is a specialty exotic wood supplier here in California that actually supplies many of the other dealers of exotic wood around the US. They own several tree farms in South America and deal in import/export from other countries.  They practice responsible harvesting and replant more than what is taken. 

I always get "lost" in thier wharehouse shop... all kinds of exotic hardwoods, from all over the world, in all shapes and sizes....  from slabs large enough for a 20 person executive meeting table to blanks meant to be turned into custom pens...

The colors & textures are almost endless and each one is unique. From the translucent sheen of French flame pear, to mineral stained buckeye burl. Each is hand sawn & shaped to best show off its qualities.

Some woods are actually so rare and precious they are almost as expensive as gold, ounce for ounce. Pardon the poor picture but here is an example...




The handle is a wood called Pink Ivory. the block I used to make this handle cost over $100.  The blade is pattern damacuscus, the bolster is legal Elephant Ivory, harvested from a 1950's vintage trade carving, the spacer is sterling silver.

Funny you should mention Japanese blades.  I wish I could show some of mine here. I've even gone so far as to smelt my own Tamahagane. I also work with Mokumegane, which I make myself.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 23, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW...again I am lost for words to describe how impressed I am with your sculptures and your exclusive knowledge of your art.....next question is or are 'How did all this come about?  When did you start on this great adventure of creativity?  Do you have any heroes?  How expensive are the knives?  Do you sell to the public or just special friends?'

Oops, one more question for ya, 'How long have you been doing this amazing sculpture work?'

THANK YOU FOR FINDING THE 'ART CLUB'
I am loving this experience every time I check the site


----------



## painterdude (Feb 23, 2010)

OK, went back and counted members......35 of us have posted either art or comments.....here are some drawings for today....


----------



## Col. Kif (Feb 23, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> Stunning pieces. Your world class smithy instructors are sure to be extremely proud of you and your talent. I love the handle on the Dirk. It looks like it would fit perfectly into the palm and grip as if it were a part of it's owner.  I love it!



This is part of it that can't be shared here. Any good tool has a "feel" and a "balance" that you can't appreciate from a picture. I spend as much time making them "feel" right as I do making them look nice.


----------



## Col. Kif (Feb 24, 2010)

Not to ignore your questions Painterdude but I wanted to share some other stuff...

These are some different pics of simple leatherwork.  For those of you familliar with it it's purposefully NOT 3d carving.  The technique imitates older techniques as these items were made for re-enactors.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 24, 2010)

Col. Kif, what is the meaning behind the bird biting it's own leg? I love the celtic knot work! :yay:


----------



## Col. Kif (Feb 25, 2010)

It's just part of the interweaving stylistic form.

Here's some photo's of some very sturdy knives made from high carbon Rail Road Spikes. It doesn't have to be fancy or rare to still have style & appeal.



I have actually trademarked this design.... A SOLID skinner/utilty with a built in bottle opener!



This one was inspired by a famous movie...



A simple persian curve.



A classic bowie style.



A hammer textured drop point utility knife.


----------



## midnight_toker (Feb 25, 2010)

Haven't posted in this thread before, but I have made my living as an artist for, hmmm...7 years now, but in the past 2 years have had major life changes and NO STUDIO.  I have to post because I am super excited to report I've moved and now have a studio again.  Ahhhh, it is so very important to have a space, ya know?  It's kinda cave-esque too and that makes me even happier.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 25, 2010)

Colonel, you have to stop blowing my mind.  A 'railroad spike'?  Amazing, simply amazing...

midnight_toker, welcome to the Art Club.....it's been awhile since I've met someone making a living producing art....tell us more


----------



## painterdude (Feb 25, 2010)

....here's some color for today....


----------



## Col. Kif (Feb 25, 2010)

Did someone mention color?








There's actually quite a story behind this one. The blade made of modern high carbon steel but treated in a hybrid japanese clay-coat heat treatment. The guard and pommel are made from material  salvaged from a farming implement, over 200 years old. Its real wrought iron, silica stringers and all.
The handle is a combination of Water Buffalo horn, pure nickel spacers and gold flecked Lapis Lazuli.

As you can see there's the influence of many cultures and time periods in this but the real killer was after spending over 40 hours hand rubbing this piece to bring out the activity IN the steel done via the hybrid Japanese clay coat.  It was rubbed with hot lemon juice after the grain of the steel was opened and I was rewarded with it refracting the tempering colors.

The blade literally shimmered like a rainbow in the sun. These pictures can only hint at it.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 25, 2010)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ....here's some color for today....


 

I like it reminds of a maze...


----------



## painterdude (Feb 26, 2010)

...here's some black and white and some color....

...Col...have you ever used amber with your knives?  Thanks for the color, can't imagine working 40 hours.

...2Doggie....thanks


----------



## midnight_toker (Feb 26, 2010)

I make a living doing it only because I have a talent that's rare for artists- I am excellent at marketing.

I make my income from photography. It isn't my passion any more, it's part fetish, part ball and chain. I do portriats, damn good national award winning ones, but I won't post 'em for obvious reasons. I feel like an indentured slave to it. 

BUT, I am forcing time in my life for art that is more soul feeding and I'm branching out into painting and mixed media. As soon as my studio is free from critters and is clean, I'll be working on a series of "family portraits" using photographs I have taken of the interesting people in my life, stencils, spray paint and old corrugated aluminum.  The first is from a series of images I shot of my brother just before he began his career as a criminal drug addict complete with all the anger and lost potential.  I'm working with spray paint and corrugated aluminum because it is part of my family history.

I have a couple shows lined up this year already for photo work, but I'm going to try to turn them into shows of my other work. People just don't know me for it yet.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 26, 2010)

*midnight toker*, I look forward to seeing some of your art, be it corigated or flat.

*Painter*, I really like the fourth pic, dont know why, maybe the darkness with the color, the attitude of the dude.

*Col*., amazing!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 27, 2010)

hi 'budski babe'....love it when you stop by the Art Club...the one you like is another of my crazy self portraits which have a slight resemblance to Pdude

so toker, where did you go to school?  Or, are you self taught?  Can we see some of your photography?  and, sorry about your brother but looking forward to viewing some of your paintings of him, I bet there will be lots of emotion


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 27, 2010)

*In Just-*

in Just- spring       when the world is mud- luscious the little lame balloonman
whistles       far       and wee
and eddieandbill come running from marbles and piracies and it's spring
when the world is puddle-wonderful
the queer old balloonman whistles far       and       wee and bettyandisbel come dancing
 from hop-scotch and jump-rope and
it's spring and      the
             goat-footed
balloonMan       whistles far and wee*e.e. cummings*


----------



## midnight_toker (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks, Dirty.  A nice vision before bedtime.

I am self taught, sort of.  I had jr. college level photo courses.  I knew the basics.  When I decided I wanted to do it as a career, I got down and dirty.  It's such a technical art.  Luckily I am a very linear person.  

I will try to see what I can show that is anonymous.  Almost everything I do involves people these days and I am trying to get away from that...I think.

My bro is good.  He is livin' the life he knows and feels comfortable in.  He just stole my grandmothers worthless lot of jewelry, but I still love him dearly, the scamp.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 6, 2010)

Smoked some of last year's White Widow and was watching the fire in the wood stove thru the glass door for about an hour or longer then tried to stand up and had no balance at all, started sweating profusely and felt like I was going to pass out.....when I tried to go upstairs I fell down twice but crawled my way up....then ended up in the bathroom for about an hour or so, sweating and very disorientated but eventually got my bearings and made it to the computer chair....very, very stoned and didn't like falling on my face and I think I actually fell asleep when I was resting on the stairs

Did this drawing, which took way too long, stayed up till after eight o'clock this morning.....my sleep cycle is all screwed up


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2010)

Better be careful there P-dude, looks like you were so stoned that the drawing even got a contact high:laugh:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 6, 2010)

Painter, sounds like that White Widow should be used in smaller doses?  Hope your sleep straightens out..... and all is well with you this morning.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 10, 2010)

HI tc......yeah, that scared me allot, don't really know what happened, but I was drinking a Gin and Tonic.....maybe it's the combo that knocked me for a loop....I'm going to take it easy for awhile....saw your pics over at the BHC....when did it snow?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 10, 2010)

hi pdude... that sounds like a scary story.
I'm with tc,, smaller amounts of the widow from now on.  lol
glad to see your doing better 2day!


----------



## painterdude (Mar 10, 2010)

HI LAMA....what I never told anybody was that I was also suffering from the stomach flu.....and I had to make it to the toilet because I felt like I was losing control of the sphincter muscles....and I couldn't get upstairs for quite some time....and I was worried about making a big mess and also upsetting the wifey because she doesn't like it when I pass out

So I am taking everyone's advice and we will see what happens.....

Life is just way too precious isn't it?


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 11, 2010)

I love the perspective of that one while you were sick, Painterdude... even though he obviously has a contact high.

On sleep- I don't know who or where, but someone published a study on how the night affects and artists brain since we are known to have "insomnia" quite often. The areas responsible for creativity fired up more at night and it had something to do with darkness. Anyhow, it's great when you can establish a sleep pattern that fits instead of trying to live on an 8 to 5 schedule. 

First thing I did when I quit my day job long ago was to refuse to get out of bed before 9am. Ahhhhh.  And sometimes as late as 11am


----------



## painterdude (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi midnight.....you are the third person to mention the perspective on that particular drawing.....funny thing about it is that I had to crop it quite a bit to get that look....here is the original drawing which I'm not really nuts about...and I also added some side lighting....just to see if that would help it out any......personally, I like the cropped version much better.....

About my sleep cycle.....it's a mess


----------



## Col. Kif (Mar 13, 2010)

Go take a look at 15th century Tryptich's

Then tell us how weird that perspective is.....

Looks "Supplicant" to me.....


----------



## painterdude (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Col, weren't the Triptych's always about religious figures?

You are right Col, it does look like I am begging for something.....but it's just a drawing without any intentional meaning


----------



## painterdude (Mar 14, 2010)

Good afternoon everyone, I just lost an hour of precious sleep and still have to change the clocks


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 19, 2010)

hi painter,, hows the time change treating you buddy.  It has been rough on me this week.  Hope all is well in ur neck of the woods!


----------



## painterdude (Jan 11, 2011)

wow......we lost a bunch of pages


----------



## painterdude (Jan 11, 2011)

......wonder where they went.....cyber space huh?


----------



## meds4me (Jan 11, 2011)

Weird...just tried to give you some rep and it said i had to spread it around......lol ~"


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 12, 2011)

hey their art club...
hope everyone is doing ok,, lots of posts to make up for in here.
Painter good to see ya, you too meds!!!!


----------



## meds4me (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Lord! okay that sounded a bit strange....lol 
Yeah, gotta start the glass shop over too ! SO much gone.... 

Hoping everyone is safe and well ! Back to the grind.... ~"


----------



## painterdude (Jan 13, 2011)

Well I hope both of you are snug as a bug and keeping warm....the wife's son visited us over the holidays.....played some Pin Ball on his Play Station and I don't have any reaction, brain to hand sucks big time....talk to ya later


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 13, 2011)

:ciao::48::48:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi P-Dude, Meds, LordLlama, and Ozzy-Dude. Lots of art lost since last march...


----------



## painterdude (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi ozz man and Gone2pot.......yeah, we lost lots of stuff.....and we haven't seen tater since the MP crashed

Am watching the Pack.....so I'm outta here.....everybody stay warm....Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everybody......it's not raining....whoopie


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 18, 2011)

hi painter, beautiful weather here as well.  Was almost 60 all weekend.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

got up to 50 today buut 1 to 2 inches of snow expected tonight. Globel warming you got to love it. hahaha


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 18, 2011)

oh man that sux ozzy, all our snow just melted off.  Bout time for the contractor to get started on the septic.  Hope it stays warm long enough to get it done.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

What every you do DO NOT let any part of the leach area be done when the soil can freeze it will cause nothing but problems(sewage coming to the top of the ground for 1) some installer will do it just to get the job done and over with, and they are the ones that give septic contractors a bad name


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 18, 2011)

that's good info to have ozzy.  The contractor I'm working with said that we would have to wait for warmer weather but never gave me the scoop on why.

What about the sand filter?  Shouldn't be a problem to have that installed if ground is froze?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

no just the leach area. when the soil freezes it causes a dead(for lack of better work) zone that microbes and water will not use or pass thru right. It forms a glaze almost like on pottery that holds water.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 18, 2011)

I must not read anything about septic systems....

I must not read anything about septic systems....

I must not read anything about septic systems....

I must not read anything about septic systems....

I must not read anything about septic systems....

......because the last time I read this stuff I had my tank pumped out on Nov 16th.....and then it started to rain and rain and rain.....and the tank started to rise and rise and came right out of the ground ripping itself lose from the inflow and outflow....and 'they' never warned me about 'ground water' and never told me to 'fill my tank with water'....and they wanted $15,000 for a new system.....and they said that I had to pay DEQ $1,350 to do a test hole......

I am currently in a 'holding' pattern....and will figure out something in July when it should be dry.....

I must not read anything about septic systems....

I must not read anything about septic systems....

I must not read anything about septic systems....

I must not read anything about septic systems....

I must not read anything about septic systems....

Hey lama, I'm crossing my fingers for you....ozz man....great advice


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2011)

P=Dude 1) check you local septic laws in some places the pumper is required to tell the customer to refill the tank with water. 2) Talk to your local santerain(?) and see if you are allow to replace the tank only if you can show the existing leach field/system is working properly. They should not be allow to make you replace a working system that had had the tank float or cave-in if the leach works. 3) while you are at  The local health dept get a copy of their records of the existing system.


----------



## painterdude (Feb 10, 2011)

The wifey and the doggie and the Pdude took a walk when we were in our small downtown.....called 'Oldtown' because it's older than the rest of Bandon 

View attachment A-Sunny-Day.jpg


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 14, 2011)

that looks so neat painter,, makes me really want to go their this year!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 14, 2011)

WHAT'S UP MY FRIEND?

Glad you like our small town, it is quaint.  Great golf courses out at the Bandon Dunes for you to play on.  We've lost two fantastic restaurants last fall so the wife and I are eating mostly at our favorite Mexican place.

Hope you are well.

How's the septic coming?


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 15, 2011)

septic is coming along,, weather hasn't been our friend and we've had a lot of frost on the ground.  My contractor thinks he'll be starting within the next two weeks.  Light is at the end of the tunnel now.  

I love little quaint towns like that, always very fun to visit spots!


----------



## painterdude (Feb 16, 2011)

Lama my friend, glad to hear from you....here are some more pictures of Bandon, Oregon

The restaurant is now gone......but I really miss my Sat/Sun Eggs Benedict

The Airstream's bathroom is where I start my seeds under CFL's and they get to veg there for a few weeks and then go outside into five gallon buckets and nature takes over......last year was bud rot in September.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2011)

:ciao:*   P-Dude*...Sending SOme Septic tank like smell down to you...Be safe..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2011)

:ciao:  my friend  Long time no post...last post was just letting some natural gas out eh...say  I know you would enjoy seeing My teenage Girls  bedroom..She finnaly finished the Paint work  now the Carpet gets done this weekend...She sure is a Nut  Look she has a GREEN  Hand


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey *4u*, someone wrote a mean message on Nicos chalk board! That wasn't nice... I'd make that one do all the cleanup! 
she is as adorable as her room.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2011)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> Hey *4u*, someone wrote a mean message on Nicos chalk board! That wasn't nice... I'd make that one do all the cleanup!
> she is as adorable as her room.


 
:giggle:  that was her Best friend..them 2 togather  and Look out..lol..they sire are fun 


:ciao:  painterdude...sending down some Stinch so bad  It still burning...:rofl:   better get that Gas mask on


----------



## painterdude (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey my good friend from Seattle......I truly love the daughter's beautiful, creative and colorful room.....it's a total class act

You will need a 'Toxic Hazard Suit' in about 6 hours when my 'cloud' of rotten Stinch reaches your little Shack

I love you showing up in the Art Club....Hick hasn't been around for awhile so maybe we could get 'naughty' and MOON each other but I don't have hemorrhoids so 'it' won't look too exciting to ya.....be cool my friend....Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Mar 17, 2011)

......it's been almost a month and the air is clean and smells like the ocean....so what's up 4u....your butt muscles aren't working?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey PDude....Have you heard from Meds???

He last logged on about a month ago....


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 17, 2011)

osborn meds is no longer a member here... was banned a while back.

Painter!!!  So glad to hear from you, hope you and the miss are enjoying the new sun room right about now!  Septic system is bout a week away from being complete.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 17, 2011)

:ciao::48::48::48::confused2:ostpicsworthless: :rofl: :48: :evil: :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 17, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ......it's been almost a month and the air is clean and smells like the ocean....so what's up 4u....your butt muscles aren't working?


 


:rofl:....I love ya Man..Say Hello to wifey

:48:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2011)

So I can I join in? 

I just stumblem across these I did a few years back...I was a little out there :holysheep:


----------



## painterdude (Mar 18, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:....I love ya Man..Say Hello to wifey
> 
> :48:



4u.....you are sooooooooooooooo sweet and smellie......love the kids room...wow, lots of good energy....what's with all this rain?  And.....where in god's name is HICK?  I even sent him a PM but didn't get a reply.  Maybe the grizzlies crapped him out after chewing on him?  Or maybe his computer has gone kaput?  I actually miss his sense of humor.  What's wrong with me?

LAMA DUDE.....so glad you jumped in to say 'hi'.....been watching your latest grow.....you got a crap load of plants....so what's the latest on your septic story?  So what did 'meds' say to get himself kicked off?  I know he was upset about something but never found out what it exactly was.

OGKushman.....welcome aboard....we need all the friends we can get....life is way too short and this place is 'way cool'....and you can post any kind of art that gets by the censors.....and......I love, love your stuff....we want more

ozzman.....what's up with you?  How is your weather?  Did your team make the tournament?  4u's did and mine too (da Badgers)....did anybody see UCLA blow their 23 point lead?

Haven't been excited about drawing lately but a friend of mine wanted a drawing of Justice Thomas.....


----------



## painterdude (Mar 18, 2011)

OK everybody.....here is my new bedroom.....I had a father/son team build it...they were total stoners, constantly looking for lost tools and tape measures....we all had a ball....they started in Sept and worked that month then took off for harvesting their cranberries and came back in December to finish up the interior....two days after completion we had a celebration....their dope and my beer....I simply love these rednecks who listened to Rush every day nine till noon.....drove me nuts


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 18, 2011)

cool pdude,, glad to see the room finally in its finished state!

Septic system is going well,, the property looks like a war zone right now but progress is moving along.  Should be rapping up within the next few weeks.  Then the fun begins for me.  All new fencing needs to be put up, retaining wall in the front yard, irrigation system replaced, lawn put back... you name it I've got to do it this spring.  lol

And yes I do have a few plants running right now, between the test run I'm doing and my usual strains I've got my hands full right now.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2011)

painterdude, the bedroom is very cool. I bet you are so happy it is done. Congrats on that.
Lama, don't hurt yourself, that is a lot of work.
4U, love the room, so cute.
OG, I like the still life, the vases. Nice. good work. Nice to see this thread. wish I was an artist.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 18, 2011)

I should get back into doing something. As a teen, it was nothing to spend 8-12 hrs. a day sketching or something related. I've seen some of the things I did back then and surprised myself.

 A short while back I replaced the panels in my mom's ceiling lights. She wanted something with a pattern. They were much smaller than your typical 4 foot long ones and I couldn't find one or something with a pattern I could cut to size. I got clear panels cut to size and made my own with a grit blaster then painted a small bunch of roses with Gallery Glass window color.

 I tried to find a pic to post. I'll be there Sunday so I'll take my camera.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Rosebud....glad to see you stopping by and chatting with the boys

niteshft....we welcome you....how's the weather in Maine?  Always thought that you guys freeze to death up there.....can't wait to see your pictures....


----------



## painterdude (Mar 24, 2011)

Not much happening on the coast.....I heard we are getting  traces of radiation from Japan.....not much we can do about that sheets.....anyways....new drawing


----------



## painterdude (Mar 25, 2011)

......has anybody heard from mojavi?

.....another new drawing....he is an old friend from Art school and now resides in Idaho....works for the USPS......used to watch the Lakers with him and some other friends....haven't seen him since 1975


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I talked to Majava a couple of days ago.  She's been having her share and more of health problems lately.  But know she finally has lights so her burden has sure been eased as far as lugging pots around.

I admire her GREATLY...her humor and dedication to what she's doing blows me away.  Hope to be going through her neck of the woods some day just to meet her face to face.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you check out her thread about germanating seeds in her bra? You really shouldn't miss it. I loved it and I am sure you all will too.

WOW Painter, you are really good, course I guess you know that, i hope you don't get tired of hearing it. wonderful.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Rosebud...No i didn't read that one.  Gotta find it.  How's the ladies?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi CL, I haven't seen you in ever. How are you doing?
Well I hope.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is some of the metal art i have been working on


----------



## painterdude (Mar 26, 2011)

ColoradoLady.....how nice to see  you pop in, what a pleasure....please come more often....thanks soooooooooo much for the info on mojavi....she's certainly been having a rough time lately....I love this woman and wish her all the best

Rosebud....thanks for the bra info....that is so cool....wonder if the wifey would contribute one 'for the cause?'  As far as being 'good', I'm only as good as the next painting or drawing....otherwise I'm just an old hippie hiding out in the woods trying to keep away from the people who don't see 'eye to eye' with my politics and lack of religious beliefs....I am finally doing art again....I was getting worried about my lack of creativity, actually it was quite depressing which isn't good for my BiPolar sheet...

sickbiker....WOW.......FRIGGIN WOW.....great sheet woman of the road...what do you ride?....personally I am only an admirer of the bikes...we get allot of bikers in Bandon during the summer....they like to cruise around Old Town and make allot of noise....varoom varoom stuff

OK.....here's a couple more new paintings


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow pdude, those are really good. Even down to the dimple in her chin.

Biker, those are lovely. The tree one is cool too. Nice.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone........what's up?

Does anybody play Texas Hold'em on Facebook?  I truly hate the 'punks' that always bet 'all in' over, and over, and over

Other than that, it's a nice day here in Oregon because it's NOT RAINING


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 30, 2011)

lol... haven't played it on facebook yet.  Been invited several times, seems like you just got owned.  

If it was blowing with gusts of wind up to 50mph today it would be very nice.


----------



## yuanyelss (Apr 2, 2011)

The staging of the resonance extrapolates how anxiety related to the work of lead actor, has raised fears of pathos without delving into the realm of the pathetic, a bit like the man without mercy Friedleman, that although the exploration of the terrain emotional, has adopted a much more antiseptic.


----------



## painterdude (Apr 2, 2011)

hey yuanyelss.......ever read this guy?  He makes sense.....

Cows In Art Class

good weather
is like
good women-
it doesn't always happen
and when it does
it doesn't
always last.
man is
more stable:
if he's bad
there's more chance
he'll stay that way,
or if he's good
he might hang
on,
but a woman
is changed
by
children
age
diet
conversation
sex
the moon
the absence or
presence of sun
or good times.
a woman must be nursed
into subsistence
by love
where a man can become
stronger
by being hated.

Charles Bukowski


----------



## painterdude (Apr 21, 2011)

......hey just checking the thread out.....nothing happening here huh?

......weather has been rainy and cold at night.....burning lots of wood this year

.....HICK, where are you?  You should watch 'American Idol'.....the kids are great this year.....and a couple of them sing country


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2011)

hi PD!... good to see you haunting the halls again!


----------



## tcbud (Apr 21, 2011)

Hidee Ho Painter!

Im loving Idol this year too, but then, I love it every year.  The new judges tho, they both remind me of Paula.  Too nice.  But then, they got MEGA talent this year.

We are still burning wood in the mornings, this rain seems like it wont ever stop.  Today was pretty nice, but back to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Apr 22, 2011)

XOXO Hi P-Dude! I will post a little art here sometime today since ya forgot what I posted before, LOL. I love this thread of yours :heart:


----------



## painterdude (Apr 22, 2011)

Hick my redneck buddy.....hope you are enjoying some kind of spring somewhere in Colorado.....please don't tell me that political name is a viable candidate.....and stay safe.....and watch Idol......like tcbudski says...it's 'great' this year

Budski......it was OK that Stephano got cut.....I was worried about the 'chick' and the 'only remaining black person'.....wifey and I love the 'heavy metal/rocker dude'....and the guy who plays the stand up bass.....isn't this winter/spring screwed up?

Gone2pot.....XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO back at ya sweetie pie....wow, my memory is a sheet storm lately....am looking forward to your next post

It's kind of overcast today but no rain yet.....going out for breakfast....wifey has been baking bread lately and some great chocolate chip cookies for me but she hits them at night and they don't last as long as I would like....oh, also having serious issues with my BiPolar meds and I want to quit them but the doctors say 'no way'....so I'm cutting back the dose and weening myself off this crap and we will see what happens....over and out...sending love and hugs to everybody


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 22, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ColoradoLady.....how nice to see  you pop in, what a pleasure....please come more often....thanks soooooooooo much for the info on mojavi....she's certainly been having a rough time lately....I love this woman and wish her all the best
> 
> Rosebud....thanks for the bra info....that is so cool....wonder if the wifey would contribute one 'for the cause?'  As far as being 'good', I'm only as good as the next painting or drawing....otherwise I'm just an old hippie hiding out in the woods trying to keep away from the people who don't see 'eye to eye' with my politics and lack of religious beliefs....I am finally doing art again....I was getting worried about my lack of creativity, actually it was quite depressing which isn't good for my BiPolar sheet...
> 
> ...


I have a nice custom chopper that built my self. i have a 1962 HD panhead police bike and a 2003 HD roadking


----------



## painterdude (Apr 22, 2011)

hey sick, you are my kind of hero biker chick.....congrats


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Painter and all! Droppin' in for a round of warm hugs and smiles. Here's one I don't think I ever posted before. It's an abstract calligraphy piece that tells a story in two words: Arapahoe and Shoshone. It's done on hemp paper with gold leaf and gouache. As i was framing it for exhibition, my nephew says, "Hey, Aunt Debi, if it doesn't sell, we can roll it up and smoke it!"


----------



## ColoradoLady (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful my friend.  May we see more?

Happy Easter to all


----------



## painterdude (Apr 25, 2011)

Mojave.....nice calligraphy girl.....always had a hard time spelling the native tribal names though....how old is the 'idiot' nephew? Just joking, he sounds so cute....how's the Math dude?  How are YOU?  My gay friends from NY sent me a naked Jesus Easter Card.....with a medium sized thig-a-ma-jigger thing between his legs....very incorrect for the religious types so I sent it to my very, very religious brother in Illinois....never heard back from him though

We are having a nasty storm this early AM.....high winds and lots of rain


----------



## painterdude (May 9, 2011)

......got a hired gun who's trying to dig out the septic tank....what a mess of smelly dirt and water and mud.....bought a sump pump to remove the water but it just keeps coming back.....we have sun today, whoopie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 9, 2011)

:ciao:


Sending My Best GAS your way my friend


----------



## lordhighlama (May 10, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ......got a hired gun who's trying to dig out the septic tank....what a mess of smelly dirt and water and mud.....bought a sump pump to remove the water but it just keeps coming back.....we have sun today, whoopie


 
Gotta love a good septic project...


----------



## Grubbycup (May 10, 2011)

Made these and thought I'd share.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2011)

that's a smell you'll never forget


----------



## mojavemama (May 10, 2011)

Hey PDude! How about emailing me that Easter card you got from your NV friends? I'd LOVE to see it! I got one that said, "Jesus is coming. Hide your Bong."


----------



## mojavemama (May 10, 2011)

Grubby, your digital illustrations turned out really well! I'm so glad you joined us at MP. You just belong here with all the other folks I love. I don't have any artwork to share today, but here's a picture of the kind of artwork I enjoy creating these days--healthy plants! This is an AK47 Auto that I'm growing using your Passive Hydro/Perlite instructions. I consider it a work of art! Just not my photography. That still sucks. TCBud, where are you baby? Oh I know, out taking the next Bud Porn of the Year photo....


----------



## painterdude (May 10, 2011)

mojave....I'll forward it to you if I can find it, OK?  Nice looking plant, you are getting to be quite the 'girl'

Grubby.....nice sheet, thanks for dropping by the Art Club

Ozzy dude.....what's up?  How many years have you been around that smell?  I just bet that you never get used to it.....the hired gun's wife just got a job so his working hours will be shortened due to his need to babysit the youngsters in his home.....he's supposed to call tonight and give me his possible schedule.....crossing my fingers for at least two days a week

lama dude....hello my friend and how goes your septic, I hope all is well and the flow is good.....should be golf weather soon, bet you are getting excited


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 11, 2011)

Too many 15 yrs now, but I have just about quit doing the work and am getting more into doing lay outs for other installers. I hate paperwork but it's easier on the body and less dealing with the smells.
Is he hand digging it? Are you going to just build another tank or try to put a plastic one back in the whole? 

You never get use to the smell of raw sewage. The effluent from a septic tank is not bad it what's in the septic tank that get you.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 11, 2011)

painter... septic system is installed and fully functional.  It's just all the cleanup work that I'm still crankin' on.  Should be laying sod within the next two weeks.  

Ozzy, nice to hear your getting into the design side of the business.  My designer was a total douche and super lazy to boot.


----------



## roadapple (May 12, 2011)

I paint with oil on canvas


----------



## roadapple (May 12, 2011)




----------



## ozzydiodude (May 12, 2011)

roadapple those are some great looking works of art. I love that teepee in the winter painting. I think I use that a my background for awhile.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 12, 2011)

very nice roadapple!!!


----------



## roadapple (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.
Its just a hobby I dabble in.......
Never sold a painting or tried, I give away to family and friends.

I call in advance before I visit so they have time to hang it before I get there!
LOL!!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 12, 2011)

lmao


----------



## painterdude (May 13, 2011)

....roadapple.....love the 'handle'.....wow, you are a talented artist....thanks for sharing with us.....more more more more.....and keep enjoying your art


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 13, 2011)

> I call in advance before I visit so they have time to hang it before I get there!
> LOL!!



:rofl:


----------



## painterdude (May 14, 2011)

Well it's not raining cats or doggies today, just overcast in the low 50's.....so the hired gun is here digging around the back of the tank, pumping out water which is always seeping into our friggin hole and making the dirt heavier and heavier as it soaks in........wifey got us some Pork Tostadas with sour cream and guacamole and some refried beans on the tortilla....so while the 'hired gun' worked his butt off, I did a drawing of no one in particular.....


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (May 14, 2011)

I would be locking my Back Door!!! and more..


----------



## Ricochet Ranger (May 14, 2011)

This is a great idea... posting creative works by MP members. I dig it. Here is one of my little pieces. I call it 'Beach Umbrella'  and it is 11"x14" acrylic on canvas... I find painting to be a very cool buzztime activity


----------



## painterdude (May 17, 2011)

...hey sunshine, don't remember anything that you are talking about, getting way too old, need better clues to help the mind's recall system which I believe is shot

....hey ozzywhite......what are you talking about?

......ricochet dude.....thanks so much for your interest in the Art Club....we lost several hundred posts and drawings when the system crashed and burned......nice work.....we want more and more and more


----------



## magicdog (May 18, 2011)

This is a leaf photo after  Photopaint finished with it ,been using this program about 12 years .Works better for me than Photoshop


----------



## painterdude (May 21, 2011)

......as my friend Roger the Dodger would say, 'hmmm, very interesting'.....lets see some more stuff and tell us what kind of software this is


----------



## painterdude (May 29, 2011)

......where is HICK?

.....he's gotta be snooping around wouldn't ya think?


----------



## painterdude (Jul 8, 2011)

Can't believe how the time goes by......this is for all the girls who have a BDay in July.....


----------



## painterdude (Jul 8, 2011)

.....have to find advanced......no, it's manage attachments I need...


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 12, 2011)

Here are a few of my random sketches and paintings.

I'm currently producing prints for a local exhibition


----------



## painterdude (Jul 15, 2011)

.....nice work Tsuto.......please tell us what media you are using....ink wash, water color?  charcoal maybe?


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ......where is HICK?
> 
> .....he's gotta be snooping around wouldn't ya think?



Maybe he's speechless at the talent being displayed...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2011)

:ciao:


pass this :48: around the Art club...be sure not burn any photos:giggle:


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 15, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> .....nice work Tsuto.......please tell us what media you are using....ink wash, water color?  charcoal maybe?



The first 4 I posted are all just pencil, I did use some charcoal around the edges of the Jimi Hendrix one.

The two paintings are acrylic on canvas

The next one is a side-by-side of parts of an intaglio etching on a copper plate and then the last two are wood cut prints. I studied general studio art in college but I'm focusing on wood cut printmaking right now


----------



## painterdude (Jul 16, 2011)

Tsuto......amazing.....I loved print making when I studied....we used Zinc plates and I still have my only wood cut which has warped from just getting old....your pencil work is great also

.....I only used my computer software now.....don't know why for sure, maybe it's the fact there is no mess and I have several million color choices that are easily accessible....

AND.....thank you HICK for stopping by....how hot is Colorado right now?

AND....4u2....did you get the STANK from OREGON?  Should of been there by now but if not I'll send up some Mexican food dissolved with a brewski and some sour cream, hot sauce and chips...and raisins later on to give it some 'gas' for movement


----------



## painterdude (Jul 16, 2011)

.....thought I'd post some sheets.....


----------



## Hick (Jul 17, 2011)

painterdude said:
			
		

> AND.....thank you HICK for stopping by....how hot is Colorado right now?



depends PD.. was 107F on the plains out east a ways yesterday and forecast a tad 'hotter' for today. But up around 9-10K it was in the 70s.   Was pretty close to 90 @ my place, and thats too dang hot  
  North and mountains are stream flooding from snow runoff, and the southeast is so dry, you'd be hard pressed to find anyone to lick a postage stamp for you. .. a "mixed bag" ??


----------



## painterdude (Jul 18, 2011)

Hick, you did it again.....you made me laugh out loud.....congratulations dude....sorry your butt is frying....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 18, 2011)

I call it Untitled


----------



## painterdude (Jul 18, 2011)

....Art, what a pure pleasure to have you stop by

....how about some original art my friend?

....come on Art, if you can write your name you should be able to scribble something that we will call 'art' by Art....Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Aug 18, 2011)

....hey, it's August already and I am walking like a nine month old baby and using my dead mother's cane to get around....and I have no energy for being creative.....boo hoo

...HICK...hope your weather has cooled some.....we seem to have a constant high around 65 and lows in the mid 50's....real nice to sit outside and bee ess...


----------



## midnight_toker (Aug 18, 2011)

Soooo, long time no post.  I had to shut down my grow, move my studio, divorce and then move my studio again all in less than 6 months, lol.

This is my busy season for my bread and butter (portraits), but I'm also working on a couple new projects.  I keep being drawn towards hollow trees for some reason.  Big, hollow trees.  I'm photographing figures with these hollow trees.  I have no idea what direction I'm going with it, but right now, my project feels....hollow.  I need way more spiritual investment in it and I feel like I need to add....something.  Not sure what.  I have been messing with a professional pigment based printer so I can run thick, chunky papers and fabrics through it....I'm thinking of printing these on silk and then burning or otherwise rough housing them and then wetting them with something befor emounting to get some transparency going, plus the cool flow of the fabric wrinkles and lines to play with.

Also still working with polaroids: textures+figures to convey emotional states...I'm kinda bored with that, lol.  BUT, I'll have a couple more shows to do with these before I call it a day.

Doesn't pad the wallet, but certainly feeds the he{art}.

Good to be back.  I'll try to do fancy schmancy weed porn at least.  Since my work is publicly recognizable (locally, very locally, but still, lol), and has people in it, well, it's hard to share that, but I love to talk art.


----------



## midnight_toker (Aug 19, 2011)

So, Painter- are you saying you are drawing these through computer software?  Or paper?  My daughter is really getting into drawing in some illustration program- don't remember which, but not PhotoShop...


----------



## painterdude (Aug 20, 2011)

midnight.....what a absolute pleasure to read your post....makes my heart go pitter patter and perhaps some goose bumps on top of that

don't know what it is like to make a living selling art but you seem to be able to pull it off enough to stay alive and probably feed the kids

I also like to do 'faces' but I would never call them portraits due to the fact that the subject would never recognize themselves

I use Corel Painter X.....it offers a sheeeeeeet load of media and each one offers a sheeeeeeeeeeeeet load of brushes plus you have options controlling the opacity and size of the brush you are using......or the pencil....or the ink pen.....etc.....etc....quite complicated and I often wonder who wrote the software.....and then you can play with your drawing/painting in Photoshop special effects.....your daughter would love this application


----------



## midnight_toker (Aug 20, 2011)

She is salivating over the new Bamboo, big time.  She has one of my hand me down Wacoms right now and it's getting pretty worn out.  The poor thing has her stylus pen taped together with scotch tape, lol.

I have a very simple life.  I am not a big consumer.  Hell, I even forage for part of my food and I never, ever buy anything new if I can avoid it.  So, I can live on the very minimal income I make- LIVE being the operative word there.  I am so not a part of the rat race.

    The Dalai Lama, when asked what surprised him most about humanity, said:

    &#8220;Man.  Because he sacrifices his health in order to make money.
    Then he sacrifices money to recuperate his health.
    And then he is so anxious about the future that he does not enjoy the present;
    the result being that he does not live in the present or the future;
    he lives as if he is never going to die, and then dies having never really lived.&#8221;

Why waste this short life doing something that doesn't bring me the most happiness I can get out of life?


----------



## midnight_toker (Aug 20, 2011)

Have you ever considered small gallery sales?  They keep 20-40%, but you still make some decent money.  The small galleries in tourist towns are usually looking for new blood, lol...if you do stuff that is tourist friendly (always there is some compromise that way, but hey, it beats assembling widgets for a wage).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2011)

:ciao:  *painterdude*

its been a while since I shared in here ...As ya know Seattle HempFest is here:yay:  took a picture of this painting that was donated for the silent Auction at the VIP PArty Last night..Wish I the $$ it  went for 300 Dollars and the fella gave an additional 100 for the cause...me and me girl stared atit for a while while we tryn out the free VApe hits  Hope ya going better today my friend..Say hello to wifey please


----------



## painterdude (Aug 21, 2011)

...hey 4u2, great to see you once again.....never been to the Hemp Festival so I wouldn't know what to expect other than a great adventure.....thanks for posting the painting

midnight.....not familiar with 'Bamboo'....help me out here

I've resisted showing my art for the last 25 years due to some redneck feedback and some comments from viewers on a Sign In log during the show....also was critized by the committee judging the entries even before the show was hung.....I'm just not tough skinned enough to deal with this stuff so I opted to disappear from the scene

Tourist friendly is a questionable area of interest and I'd rather not second guess their taste.....but who knows, I can always change my mind


----------



## midnight_toker (Aug 23, 2011)

Bamboo is the new high tech Wacom.

How sad that people have to be such dumba$$es.  You might just display in a small local coffee house or restaurant just to help heal from that experience.


----------



## midnight_toker (Aug 23, 2011)

4U2Smoke- that makes me wanna make some canna-art


----------



## painterdude (Sep 1, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Back when I was a young teenager, my Grandmother came and visited with her cat. The second she (my Grandmother) opened her car door that cat took off out that car door like someone lit her butt up with some alcohol. Never to be seen again...........or so we thought........ about six years later we found the cat living under a house about 1 mile away. So just maybe someday he will show up...If not stop by the shelter and get another one. There are many cats in the shelters the would just love living with you.
> 
> Say Hi to Mrs. Painterdude :ciao:



I will say hi Mr. Duck.......it's been 20 months now since the Gray Cat went missing......'smoky'......let's give him some more time

Oh, here's a weird drawing and I've found several of them......they are quite old and were conceived even before that......


----------



## painterdude (Sep 28, 2011)

....is this an Art Club?  Or, someplace where I can talk to myself?  Hi...haven't got much on my mind except my son is here from the midwest for ten days....he wanted to go out on a charter boat to catch some salmon but 16 foot waves were keeping all the boats from leaving the harbor.....


----------



## painterdude (Jan 9, 2012)

.....wow.....still have a place to disappear into and hide


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey pdude, good to see you.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 10, 2012)

pdude my man,, good to hear from ya buddy!  Hope the coast is treating you well.  This weather sure is something isn't it.  I've even snuck in some golfing in the last few weeks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 10, 2012)

ostpicsworthless: 

:ciao: Where the new art. Us stoner need new screen savers


----------



## painterdude (Jan 12, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey pdude, good to see you.



....thanks for jumping in here with your energy.....haven't been doing any art to speak of except this 2011 card....kind of in a weird situation here, feet were swelling then going numb then I started walking like a baby then lost balance then a cane then a wheelchair then a diagnosis of CIDP....now on a
steroid treatment and starting to walk and I can move MY LEFT FOOT...been in be for several months....yuk but the wifey has been a dream girl and I wouldn't be alive without her.....bless her

....well I hope you are in better shape Rosebud, all my love.....Pude


----------



## painterdude (Jan 12, 2012)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> pdude my man,, good to hear from ya buddy!  Hope the coast is treating you well.  This weather sure is something isn't it.  I've even snuck in some golfing in the last few weeks.



.....haven't seen the ocean for awhile because I can't even stand on the sand much less try to walk on it.....I do miss it but we can hear it at night

....golf.....golf....nice weather up there?.....my brother says they are still playing in Illinois because the weather is so nice....it's a Golfer's Winter

.....check out what I told Rosebud....and I just had another Cat Scan today....my fourth since Aprll 2011.....it's equal to 1,500 x-rays for each scan so I consider myself radioactive.....glow boy


----------



## painterdude (Jan 12, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:
> 
> :ciao: Where the new art. Us stoner need new screen savers



.....OK ozzman.....first things first....never got the tank to go back down in the ground....filled it with water finally after several months of digging and it dropped about an inch.....so we just raised in InFlow pipe to the new level and the same with the OutFlow using two elbows and a small amount of pipe...then filled the hole with SIX truck loads of 3/4 river rock....that was a butt buster....then the lids had to be screwed down and filled with air tight sealer foam.....horrible stuff......anyways the smell is gone and she works fine....hope you enjoyed the Clemson game

...did you catch the Rose Bowl?  Those duckies can scoot....can't they?

...here's a card that I worked on the last day of the year......


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2012)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ....thanks for jumping in here with your energy.....haven't been doing any art to speak of except this 2011 card....kind of in a weird situation here, feet were swelling then going numb then I started walking like a baby then lost balance then a cane then a wheelchair then a diagnosis of CIDP....now on a
> steroid treatment and starting to walk and I can move MY LEFT FOOT...been in be for several months....yuk but the wifey has been a dream girl and I wouldn't be alive without her.....bless her
> 
> ....well I hope you are in better shape Rosebud, all my love.....Pude



That is terrible. I don't know what CIDP is. I am glad the steroids are helping. That sounds pretty scary. Tell you wife hi and I am glad she is good to you. we wives are nice like that sometimes. Keep healing Pdude.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 12, 2012)

yike pdude, sorry to hear of the health trouble.  Glad you got your septic woes sorted, I as well have no more flushing worries any longer.  lol

No thanks to my half rate scab of a contractor though.  

It is a golfers winter, I hope you get to see the ocean soon enough my friend!


----------



## painterdude (Jan 12, 2012)

....thank you guys for caring.....yeah, this disease is the sheets and steroids can plug you up REAL GOOD.....wife had to give me an enema after the first five days.....now everything works good.....I hope it's the Mexican Food helping because we have a new restaurant with GREAT Chili Ree-ya-nose...they have a combo plate with two of them.....stuffed with Monterey Jack and covered with a tasty sauce and their rice is outstanding....I had one of their killer taquela drinks with a guava liquor and another unknown alcoholic drink.....couldn't walk, couldn't get on my porch, fell down....had to crawl onto the porch steps....never again...kicked my butt real good

.....the disease is called Chronic Inflammatory Demyelinaing Poly-Neuropathy....or an example would be.....the mice are eating the outer coating on my telephone wires and crippling me because they are screwing up my ability to send signals to the muscles....it's a trip

...I've got TWO Doctors who are Neuro people and both of them are young intelligent concerned women....thank god for smart women once again

...gotta go my friends.....Pdude


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 12, 2012)

Sendin' some healing vibes yer way, Pdude. Take care, man. Keep up the art, it helps the process.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## painterdude (Jan 12, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Sendin' some healing vibes yer way, Pdude. Take care, man. Keep up the art, it helps the process.
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7ge



...thanks for the good feelings 7greeneyes, it's much appreciated..don't believe we've ever met, so Hello my new friend.....where do you hide out?....I'm in Oregon, down south near the Pacific....in the woods with some acreage and nice neighbors....Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Jan 12, 2012)

......been out of bed since one PM....sitting by the monitor and wanting to draw something....the urge is real and can't be controlled....so I start and six hours later I think I am done.....quitting is hard because you always want to do just an itty bit more to it.....so I finally quit.....this is Margie from San Francisco....the suffers from Bell's Palsy on the left side of her face from a botched brain surgery several years ago....Pdude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2012)

:ciao:  My Friend


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2012)

Pdude, your diagnosis sounds similar to MS, which mr rosebud has. The steroids should help. The picture of Margie is great. Sending healing wishes for you. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## painterdude (Jan 15, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  My Friend[/quote
> 
> Hi Seattle dude.....you can say more than just 'hi' or you could of sent me some rotten stomach excretions.....but I appreciate the gesture....been taking a stool softener daily so all I got for ya is a mixture of chicken soup, with a grilled cheese and some pear juice and it's on it's way or it's in the wind or it's catching a breeze toward the North....love and good smells......Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Jan 15, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Pdude, your diagnosis sounds similar to MS, which mr rosebud has. The steroids should help. The picture of Margie is great. Sending healing wishes for you. You are in our thoughts.



Hello again Rosebud.....the wifey has told me a little bit about the similarity between MS and CIDP....is Mr. Rosebud on steroids also?  I'm just starting my second month on them....it seems like a very slow process to heal all this nerve damage....had my fourth Cat Scan the other day and they are checking out a small white spot on the pancreas that showed up last August...we have to go back to the VA next week to see the Podiatrist and apparently he will be looking at both my feet (walking problems).....Pdude


----------



## Hick (Jan 15, 2012)

good to see you P'dude!!


----------



## Roddy (Jan 15, 2012)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ......been out of bed since one PM....sitting by the monitor and wanting to draw something....the urge is real and can't be controlled....so I start and six hours later I think I am done.....quitting is hard because you always want to do just an itty bit more to it.....so I finally quit.....this is Margie from San Francisco....the suffers from Bell's Palsy on the left side of her face from a botched brain surgery several years ago....Pdude



Nicely done, my friend!! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2012)

painterdude said:
			
		

> .....OK ozzman.....first things first....never got the tank to go back down in the ground....filled it with water finally after several months of digging and it dropped about an inch.....so we just raised in InFlow pipe to the new level and the same with the OutFlow using two elbows and a small amount of pipe...then filled the hole with SIX truck loads of 3/4 river rock....that was a butt buster....then the lids had to be screwed down and filled with air tight sealer foam.....horrible stuff......anyways the smell is gone and she works fine....hope you enjoyed the Clemson game
> 
> ...did you catch the Rose Bowl? Those duckies can scoot....can't they?
> 
> ...here's a card that I worked on the last day of the year......


 
If you had someone that was certified to install and they couldn't get the tank to go down you should get your money back. Because they didn't know What they were doing. I just when behind another installed and did practly the same thing as you had.we dug out the sides, shored up the tank, tunneled under it and dropped it down to the right depth. took us 2 weeks to get it down right and alot of elbow greese and acheing back.

As long as your getting No server gases(smells) you should be happy. just remember that when you have to have it cleaned(every three to five yrs) be sure there has been NO RAIN for a week before and refill the tank with water as soon as the pumper is done. We don't want to go thru a floating tank problem again


----------



## painterdude (Jan 16, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> good to see you P'dude!!



....HICK...was a surprise....hope you are well and OK and not covered in snow drifts....sorry about your Broncos....but no more Tebow talk until next season.....it will just be Brady, Manning, Smith and what's his name from the Ravens.....did you get allot of snow at your place?  Stay warm my friend and keep the faith.....and what the hell is going on with these GOP guys?  Who do you like?  I liked Huntsman but he dropped out this morning.....stay warm my friend....Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Jan 16, 2012)

.....ozzydiodude....you are the man....always loved your help and advice....yeah, we got  the shaft from these idiots and it's all history now....it's a flusher and doesn't get clogged so we are happy....thanks for caring....we hired a guy to dig it out but he lasted two days and then never returned...filling his hole with rock was miserable because by then I didn't have any balance but could still use my arms....killed me


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 17, 2012)

painterdude said:
			
		

> ....HICK...was a surprise....hope you are well and OK and not covered in snow drifts....sorry about your Broncos....but no more Tebow talk until next season.....it will just be Brady, Manning, Smith and what's his name from the Ravens.....did you get allot of snow at your place? Stay warm my friend and keep the faith.....and what the hell is going on with these GOP guys? Who do you like? I liked Huntsman but he dropped out this morning.....stay warm my friend....Pdude


 
lol... your a hoot pdude.  :holysheep:


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2012)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> lol... your a hoot pdude.  :holysheep:



I remember once as a kid, my ol' man was putting shoes on an old jackass that we used to pack salt into the high country pastures. He'd been around for a few years, had been shod several times. He was known to be cantankerous, known to bite on occasion. 
  With three shoes on, Pop dropped the left hind foot and scooted around to the right hind. As he was passing across behind, that old jack' let him have it, kicked 'im right on the shin. Pop Picked ip a two pound hammer, walked right around in front of o' Jack, took aim right between his eyes, cocked his arm........ and o' Jack just flashed the "big brown eyes" and gave him that 'Oh boy, did you bring me a cookie" look.
   I always remembered what Pop did then. He tossed the two pound down, looked at me, and said "Son, it's plain to see. _*That stupid SOB just don't know no better"*_
.......


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 18, 2012)

haha... so did he finish with the last shoe?


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2012)

with great patience and perseverance...


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi P-Dude!! :ciao: so great to see you posting again, and I love your portrait of Margie. It's so good to know that "_that feeling_" got ya! 
I looked up CIDP, since I'm not familiar with what that is. I was so relieved to see that it can go into remission. I hope the steroids do the trick. Be careful what you eat... Steroids can add a new monster in the mix ~ diabetes. Prevent it by eating as if you already have it. My brother developed diabetes after just a couple months of high dose steroids for severe crohns. He insisted on stopping the steroids after he got diabetes from them, but the diabetes didn't go away. Prevention if possible my friend. You're in my prayers. 
Foot pain.... Arrrggghhhh !!!! When it's as bad as you have it, I don't know what will help. I tried everything, nothing works. Ya gotta beat this! 
:ciao:


----------



## painterdude (Jan 21, 2012)

.......Gone2pot....wow, what a nice surprise....yeah, have a crazy craving for the sweets and will have to stop, thanks for the heads up....the Neurologist told me that there isn't any kind of pain medication for nerve pain except something called Gabapentin which is manufactured in Jordan...dah....thanks for thinking about me


----------



## painterdude (Feb 1, 2012)

...just checking in.....am going to get a 'walker' on Friday....hope that helps me get around outside....I miss burning the toilet paper..here is a drawing I did while on a 'manic' trip and stayed up all night doing it....Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Feb 1, 2012)

....been reading Michael Connelly who writes crime novels.....this guy is amazing and his nasty homicide detective Bosch is a treat to read about and there are lots of novels to read but I've only got a couple left and then I am done......so sad about this problem..Pdude


----------



## painterdude (Mar 15, 2012)

HICK....this guy said he played GOLF and pduck didn't get all over his case....so is GOLF not a sport?  what's up with this?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2012)

Even duck knows not or argue with a man carrying 13 clubs PDude. 

Insert whip crack here. Bring onthe art work


----------



## painterdude (Mar 17, 2012)

Ozzy, I love it when you talk to me with your common sense of humor....pduck should be afraid of the 'driver' these people use....did you ever hear the term, 'duck hook'....it goes violently to the left...and it's a real pain in the butt if you have one in your 'game'....otherwise how are you?  How are things on your property?  How's the house?  I hope everything is cool with your life....Pdude


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 24, 2012)

More to come. 

100% recycled copper wire. Hand made, no solder, no glue.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 26, 2012)

.....all I can say is 'friggin AMAZING'.....and.....'WOWZIE'...too bad people aren't looking at the art lately they should see this.....thanks for showing it to me Effin.....Pdude


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2012)

:ciao:  *Pdude*



*EFFIN*...great work man...very nice...where ya get your scrap copper from?   looks like some heavey stuff

take care and be safe


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 26, 2012)

thats awesome 'Effin :aok:


----------



## puasurfs (May 22, 2012)

WOW!! Excellent thread!!! Maybe I should post some of my stuff too! Excellent to be in the company of such creative artists!


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 23, 2012)

I like to putt around with photoshop for making personal birthday/valentines/christmas etc. cards. Generally what I do is just take a real photo and turn it into a vector art cartoon.

Here's one I did for a christmas card for an ex. with it's original photo


----------



## painterdude (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi PartyBro420.  I love Photoshop too BUT I like Corel Ten also.  

Just checking out the site for newbies.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is a rose for you pdude, it is named brandy.

Hope your getting better every day.​


----------



## painterdude (Jun 4, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Here is a rose for you pdude, it is named brandy.
> 
> Hope your getting better every day.​



 You get a big friggin  squishy brotherly hugs from the P dude and his wifey because she loves Roses too.  Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

:ciao: My orangon friend...hope ya getting better..Im sending down some cornbeefhash with fried eggs and gravey...better get wifeys gas mask on:rofl:


----------



## painterdude (Jun 5, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: My orangon friend...hope ya getting better..Im sending down some cornbeefhash with fried eggs and gravey...better get wifeys gas mask on:rofl:



Back at ya with a Honeydew Mellon and some ungodly juice that the wifey gave me so I could take my meds without choking to death, oh yeah, let's add some cream cheese on homemade rye toast and I had a monster bowel movement for a booster rocket, enjoy.

Nice to see you show up my old friend.....I have a HICK moment happening which means I have to be a good old boy which is not any fun at all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2012)

:48: :ciao: Good to see you back around PDude


----------



## painterdude (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Ozzman......good to be back at the keyboard......been staying in bed too much....


----------



## painterdude (Jun 25, 2012)

Went to see the Neuro muscular doctor this past Monday.  Steroids are now 20 mg a day and will also take a new drug that they use for kidney transplants.  This drug will help the nerves rebuild but works slower than Prednisone.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2012)

When my gout pops up I gotta take prednisone. I hates it.Gained 20 pounds since the start of last year despite myself...that and it gives me hot flashes like I'm going through MANopause...lol...

I hope you're doing/feeling better, pdude.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 27, 2012)

So where did extra pounds show up?  I now  have a GUT and my face is a baloon.   My doctor told us that the steroids turn muscle into fat and it will concentrate in the stomache and facial area hence the beer gut and moon face.  Gout is scary stuff and I hope you are OK.  Thanks for caring.....Pdude


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

yep  cheeks/face and freakin gut (love handles  ), I hate it. I didn't even get to pig out or anything tho prednisone gave me worse munchies then any cannabis *sighs*


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 27, 2012)

All,

Something I painted with Independence Day in mind.  I love patriotism and I love pot.  It glows in the dark like most of my other paintings.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

that's awesome YYZ ! :clap: I too consider myself a patriot.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a military background that includes a tour in South East Asia in 1965.  I got a Section Eight in 1969 for personality disorders but with a Honorable discharge.  They were not testing for drugs then so I was very fortunate and never got busted.  I want our troops to come home and I would like the US of A to stop fighting in these stupid wars.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 29, 2012)

I concur, Pdude. I mean, we caught the ppl both politicians said we were after anyway....then why are our men and women still there? I'll get off this topic but I must say Painterdude, I must give much respect to you for the service you gave our country.

And yes, I do fly the flag at my house...


----------



## painterdude (Jul 11, 2012)

We have citizens here that support the wars we are still fighting in.  They show up on the lawn in front of the old VA Building with lots of  flags and you can HONK and they will wave back.

We also have those who oppose ALL WARS.  They have their own anti-war flags.  They show up on a different day and place.  Honk for peace.


----------



## painterdude (Aug 8, 2012)

Seems that the flag loving citizens need more citizens to wave more flags because they actually ran an add in the local weekly newspaper asking for volunteers to show up on Friday....with an American/US flag or the Stars and Stripes.  Dedicated patriots who support the troops.  My grandson just graduated from marine boot camp and is now at 29 Palms for several months of training. Then it is off to war maybe?


----------



## painterdude (Aug 30, 2012)

Just checking things out


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 30, 2012)

:ciao::48:

Life treating you alright?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2012)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Ozzman must be sooooooooooooooooo happy today. Geno Smith had unbelievable stats. Go Mountaineers.



I think Ozzman is always happy.

pdude, have you PM'ed hick yet and voiced your concerns?


----------



## painterdude (Oct 2, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I think Ozzman is always happy.
> 
> pdude, have you PM'ed hick yet and voiced your concerns?



Duck you are such a comedian and I never know when to take you serious.

I did do this though, I added PM'ing HICK to my Bucket List.

I really think I know his answer, something like, "Hey painterdude quit acting like a total moron, rules are rules,  if you can't  abide by them go somewhere else and complain about not being able to discuss sports in a non threatening way".


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2012)

Well there you go.

Maybe he is right?

 Well Going to the Bong Hitters Club(BHC) and whining and breaking the rules about sports is not going to solve your problem.
.......I thought  They drug tested everyone returning from Vietnam. How did you get so lucky? and not get drug tested?


----------



## painterdude (Oct 4, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Well there you go.
> 
> Maybe he is right?
> 
> ...



Not funny anymore Duckie Boy.  My service to my country is none of your business.  You seem to have a personality disorder called Passive Aggressive Personality.  You might take some time and Google it and learn something about how bizarre you can become.  Trust me on this Duck, you are a sick puppy.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2012)

I never meant it to be funny. 

All I asked was a simple question and I get a tirade about your service:laugh:

The one with the problem is you p-dude


----------



## painterdude (Oct 4, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I never meant it to be funny.
> 
> All I asked was a simple question and I get a tirade about your service:laugh:
> 
> The one with the problem is you p-dude



Duck I hate to admit it but you are probably right and to make it worse I really do not like you.  Sorry about that.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2012)

No problem p-dude, as I do not really care to much for you either.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 6, 2012)

What a revelation.

Well I will try and keep the peace between us by simply ignoring you.

How does that sound?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds great! as that is what I have been doing to you until you break the rules in the BHC. Soooo as long as you don't break the rules there, we will get along just fine.:aok:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 8, 2012)

Duck, just spent a couple of hours reading all the posts and I really can't pinpoint why I started this 'not liking Duck' thing.

I think it's all about me disobeying MP's rules and suffering the consequences

Hick, Ozzman, The Old Hippie Chick, tcbud and you have all posted your concern and warned me about repeated behavior.

So I hope I can come to my senses and stop being so upset when I am punished for another one of my rule violations.

I believe this is an apology Duck.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 8, 2012)

can we change the subject---how bout looking at some pics of the most recent paint you been slinging there *pdude*

:48:


----------



## mikeydean (Oct 19, 2012)

dont know if it qualifys as art but this is what i do!!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2012)

My gosh that is so beautiful. Of course that is art. I love it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2012)

I want one!!!


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 24, 2013)

Is this thread over?  Some really cool stuff on here.


----------



## aquila (May 2, 2013)

this is what me and the wife does she the sugar work me the baking, yes it is a cake


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2013)

Omg cool cake!!!


----------



## powerplanter (May 3, 2013)

That's cool!!!!  Yummy.  LoL


----------



## nouvellechef (May 3, 2013)

Great job on it. We do alot of kool stuff at the restaurants. But just too risky to show it all ):


----------

